# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें >  अंजुमन -ए-शायरी

## simply_deep

*दोस्तों इस सूत्र में कुछ दिल को छूने वाले मदहोश करने वाले शेर पेश करूँगा..
आशा करता हूँ आप सब को पसंद आएंगे और आप भी अपना सहयोग देंगे...* :bloom:  :bloom:

----------


## simply_deep

*ये दिन  ये  रात  ये  लम्हे  मुझे  अच्छे  लगते  हैं.. 
तुम्हे  सोचूं  तो  ये  सारे  सिलसिले  मुझे  अच्छे   लगते  हैं.. 
बहुत  दूर  तक  चलना  मगर  वही रहना.. 
मुझे  तुम  से  तुम  तक  के  दायरे  अच्छे  लगते  हैं..*

----------


## simply_deep

*ख्वाब  आँखों  से  अब  कोई  चुराकर   ले  जाये,
कब्र  के  सूखे  हुवे  फूल  उठा  कर  ले  जाये... 

मुन्तजिर  फूल  मैं  खुशबु  की  तरह  हूँ  कब  से,  
कोई  झोंके  की  तरह  आये  उड़ा कर  ले  जाये..*

----------


## simply_deep

*ज़ालिम  था  वो  और  ज़ुल्म  की  आदत  भी  बहुत  थी 
मजबूर  थे  हम  उस  से  मोहब्बत  भी  बहुत  थी... 

उस  बुत  के  सितम  सह  के  दिखा  ही  दिया  हम  ने 
जो  अपनी  तबियत  में  बगावत  भी  बहुत  थी 

वाकिफ  ही  न  था  रम्ज़-ऐ-मोहब्बत  से  वो  वरना 
दिल  के  लिए  थोरी  सी  इनायत  भी  बहुत  थी... 
*

----------


## simply_deep

*आँखों  से  उस  के  नक्श  मिटाऊं  तो  किस तरह  
एक  मुद्दत  से  जो  दिल  के  अफसाने  में  रहे...
दिल  की  बस्ती  में  वो  आये  और  चले  भी  गए 
हम  तमाम  उम्र घर  को  सजाने  में  रहे...*

----------


## simply_deep

*ये हक  है  मेरा  उसे  थोडा  सा  दुःख  भी  दूं 
में उसे  चाहतें  भी  तो  बेशुमार  देता  हूँ ...*

----------


## simply_deep

उस  ने  छू कर  मुझे  पत्थर से  फिर  इंसान  किया 
मुद्दतो   बाद  मेरी  आँख  मैं  आंसू  आये है यारो....

----------


## simply_deep

*बस एक  हंसी  से  अपने  अश्को  को  छुपाने  का  
जो  फन आता  है  तुम  को, वो सिखा दो फिर  चले  जाना* 

*ना जाने  क्यूँ  है, लेकिन  देखने  की  तुम  को  आदत  है.. 
मेरी  ये  बे-वजह  आदत  छुड़ा   दो  फिर  चले  जाना...*

----------


## simply_deep

*हर बात  पे  कटती  है  तो  कट  जाए  जुबा  मेरी 
 इज़हार  तो  हो  ही  जाएगा  जो  बहेगा  लहू  मेरा...*

----------


## simply_deep

*कभी  कभी  तेरी  यादों  के  दिलनशीं  लम्हे...  

कसम  खुदा  की  बहुत  बेक़रार  करते  हैं...*

----------


## ravi chacha

*“**अपने दिल की सूनी अफवाहों से काम ना ले*
*मुझै याद रख बेशक मेरा नाम ना ले*
*तेरा बहम है के मैं भूला दूंगा तुझे*
*मेरी कोई ऐसी सांस नहीं जो तेरा नाम न ले**”*

----------


## ravi chacha

*“**दोस्*ती से आज प्*यार शरमाया है*
*तेरी चाहत ने कुछ ऐसा गजब ढाया है*
*खुदा से क्*या तुझे मांगे**,* *वो तो आत खुद*
*मुझ से मुझ जैसा मांगने आया है**”*

----------


## ravi chacha

*“**ओस की बूंदे है**,* *आंख में नमी है**,*
*ना उपर आसमां है ना नीचे जमीन है*
*ये कैसा मोड है जिन्*दगी का* 
*जो लोग खास है उन्*की की कमी हैं**”*

----------


## ravi chacha

*“**आसुओं के चलनेकी आवाज नहीं होती*
*दिल के टुटने की आहट नहीं होती*
*अगर होता खुदा को हर दर्द का अहसास*
*तो उसे दर्द की आदत ना होती**”*

----------


## ravi chacha

*“* *हम दोस्*ती में हद से गुजर जायेगें*
*ये जिन्*दगी आपके नाम कर जायेगें*
*आप रोया करेगों हमे याद करके*
*आपके दामन में दतना प्*यार भर जायेगें**”*

----------


## ravi chacha

*“**रिश्*तों की ये दुनिया है निराली*
*सब रिश्*तों से प्*यारी है दोस्*ती तुम्*हारी*
*मंजूर है आंसू भी आखों में हमारे* 
*अगर आ जाये मुस्*कान होठों पे तुम्*हारी**”*

----------


## ravi chacha

*“**ए पलक तु बन्*द हो जा**,*
*ख्*बाबों में उसकी सूरत तो नजर आयेगी*
*इन्*तजार तो सुबह दुबारा शुरू होगी*
*कम से कम रात तो खुशी से कट जायेगी**”*

----------


## ravi chacha

*बिन देखे तेरी तस्*वीर बना सकते हैं* *बिन मिले तेरा हाल बना सकते है*
*हमारे प्*यार में इतना दम है की*
*तेरे आसूं अपनी ऑख से गिर सकते हैं**”*

----------


## ravi chacha

*“**अहसास बहुत होगा जब छोड के जायेगें*
*रायेगें बहुत अगर आसूं नहीं आयेगें*
*जब साथ ना दे कोई तो आवाज हते देना*
*आसमां पर भी होगें तो लोट के आयेगें**”*

----------


## ravi chacha

*“**आपकों प्*यार करने से डर लगता है*
*आपकों खोने से डर लगता है* 
*कहीं आखों से गुम ना हो जाये याद*
*अब रात में सोने से डर लगता है**”*

----------


## ravi chacha

*“**यूं तो आपको रोज याद कर लिया करते है*
*मन ही मन में देख लिया करते है*
*क्*या हुआ अगर आप पास नहीं है*
*हम तो दलि में मूलाकात कर लिया करते हैं**”*

----------


## ravi chacha

*“**याद में तेरी आखं भरता है कोई*
*सांस के साथ तुझे याद करता है कोई*
*मौत सच्*चाई है इक रोज सबको आनी है*
*तेरी जुदाई में हर रोज मरता है कोई**”*

----------


## ravi chacha

*“**दीवाने है तेरे नाम के इस बात से इंकार नहीं*
*कैसे कहे कि तुमसे प्*यार नहीं*
*कुछ तो कसूर है आपकी आखों का* 
*हम अकेले तो गुनहगार नहीं**”*

----------


## ravi chacha

*इतना ना चाहों की भूला ना सके*
*इतना ना पास आओं की दूर ना जा सकों*
*तन्*हाई में बैठकर ये सोचते है हम*
*कि ना चाहों उसकी जीसे पा ना सको**”*

----------


## ravi chacha

*जुदाई आपकी रूलाती रहेगी* *याद आपकी आती रहेगी*
*पल पल जान जाती रहेगी*
*जब तक जिस्*म में है जान सांस आपसे प्*यार निभाती रहेगी**”*

----------


## ravi chacha

*दुआवों में इक दुआ हमारी* *जिसमें मांगी हमने हर खुशी तुम्*हारी*
*जब भी मुस्*कुराओं दिल से* 
*समझों कबूल दुआ हमारी**”*

----------


## ravi chacha

*“**ये दुरियॉ अजीब सी लगती है*
*अपनी बात हुये मुददत सी लगती है*
*तुम्*हारी दोस्*ती अब जरूरत सी लगती है**”*

----------


## ravi chacha

*हमारे दिल में छडकन आपकी सुनाई देती है*
*आखों में सूरत उनकी दिखाई देती है* 
*चलते तो हम है लेकिन*
*जब मुडते है तो पंरछाई आपकी दखिई देती है**”*

----------


## ravi chacha

*“* *ना छुपाना कोई बात दिल में हो अगर*
*रखना थोडा भरोसा तुम हम पर*
*हम निभायेगें दोस्*ती का रिश्*ता इस कदर*
*कि भूलाने पर भी ना भूला पायेगें हमें जिन्*दीभर**”*

----------


## ravi chacha

*“**तेरी दोस्*ती में इक नशा है*
*तभी तो ये सारी दुनिया हमसे खफा है*
*ना करों हमसे इतनी दोस्*ती*
*कि दिल ही हमसे पूछे तेरी घडकन कहॅ हैं**”*

----------


## ravi chacha

*“**हर कभी तुझसे खुश्*बू उधार मांगे*
*आफता तुमसे नूर उधार मांगे*
*रब करके तु दोस्*ती ऐसी निभाये* 
*कि लोग मुझसे तेरी दोस्*ती उधार मांगे**”*

----------


## ravi chacha

*“**अक्*सर जब हम आपकों याद करते है*
*अपने रब से यही फरियाद करते है*
*अम्र हमारी भी लग जाये आपकों*
*क्*योंकि हम आपकों खुद से ज्*यादा प्*यार करते है**”*

----------


## ravi chacha

*“**न कभी ये छुपाना कि प्*यार कितना हैं*
*ना कभी ये जताना की दर्द कितना है*
*बस एक हमें उस खुदा को है मालूम*
*कि तूमसे मुलाकात की इन्*तजार कितना है**”*

----------


## ravi chacha

*तन्*हाई में फरियाद तो कर सकते हैं*
*बीाने का आबाद तो कर सकते है*
*क्*या हुआ तुम्*हे मिल नहीं सकते* 
*लेकिन तुम्*हे याद तो कर सकते हैं**”*

----------


## ravi chacha

कितनी जल्दी ये 
मुलाक़ात गुज़र जाती है ,

प्यास बुझती नही बरसात गुज़र जाती है,

अपनी यादों से कह दो न आया करें,

नींद आती नही और रात गुज़र जाती है.

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐ दोस्त तेरी दोस्ती पर नाज़ करते है 

हर वक्त मिलने की फरियाद करते है 

हमे नही पता लेकिन घरवाले बताते है 

कि हम नींद में भी आपसे बात करते हैं

----------


## ravi chacha

चिरागों से अगर अंधेरे दूर होते तो 

चांदनी की चाहत किसे होती,

कट सकती अगर ये जिंदगी अकेले तो 

दोस्त नाम की चीज़ ही क्यों होती 



हमे हँसने हँसाने की आदत है,

नज़रों से नज़रें मिलाने की आदत है,

पर हमारी नज़र तो उनसे है जा मिली,

जिन्हें नज़रें झुका के शर्माने की आदत है

----------


## ravi chacha

पत्ती-पत्ती गुलाब क्या होगी,

हर कली महज ख्वाब क्या होगी !

जिसने लाखों हसीं देखे हो,

उसकी नियत ख़राब क्या होगी !!



सुनो गौर से पेप्सी वालो,

बुरी नज़र न कोक पे डालो 

चाहे इतना ड्यू पिला लो,

सबसे आगे होगा नीम्बू पानी !

----------


## ravi chacha

को i दिखा  के  रोये ,
 कोई  छुपा  के  रोये ,
 हमें  रुलाने  वाले  हमें  रुलाके  रोये ,
 मरने  का  मज़ा  तो  तब  है  यारों 
 जब  कातिल  भ i ज़नाजे  पर  आके  रोये …

----------


## ravi chacha

वो  लिखते  हैं  हमारा  नाम  मिटटी  में ,
 और  मिटा  देते  हैं ,
 उनके  लिए  तो  ये  खेल  होगा  मगर ,
 हमें  तो  वो  मिटटी  में  मिला  देते  हैं …

----------


## ravi chacha

दर्द  का  एहसास  जानना  है  तो  प्यार  कर  के  देखो 
 अपनी  आँखों  मैं  किसी  को  उतर  कर  देखो
 चोट  उन  को  लगे  गी  आंसू  तुम्हें  आ  जायेगे  
 ये  एहसास  जानना  हो  तो  दिल  हार  कर  देखो …

----------


## ravi chacha

ना दिल से होता है,

 ना दिमाग से होता है,

 यह प्यार तो इत्तेफाक से होता है,

 पर प्यार करके प्यार ही मिले,

 ये इत्तेफाक किसी किसी के साथ होता है… 1

----------


## ravi chacha

कोई रिश्ता टूट जाये दुख तो होता है,  
 अपने हो जायें पराये दुख तो होता है,

 माना हम नहीं प्यार के काबिल

 मगर इस तरह कोई ठुकराये दुख तो होता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

वो समझें या ना समझें मेरे जजबात को,

 मुझे तो मानना पड़ेगा उनकी हर बात को,

 हम तो चले जायेंगे इस दुनिया से,

 मगर आंसू बहायेंगे वो हर रात को………

----------


## ravi chacha

जो आपने न लिया हो, ऐसा कोई इम्तहान न रहा,  
 इंसान आखिर मोहब्बत में इंसान न रहा,

 है कोई बस्ती, जहां से न उठा हो ज़नाज़ा दीवाने का,

 आशिक की कुर्बत से महरूम कोई कब्रिस्तान न रहा,

----------


## ravi chacha

'परिंदे भी नहीं रहते पराये आशियानों में,
 हमने जिंदगी गुजारी है किराये के मकानों में।

----------


## ravi chacha

दुश्मनों ने तो ज़ख्म देने ही थे, 
ये उनकी फितरत थी! 
दोस्तों ने भी जब दगा की, 
यह हमारी किस्मत थी!!

----------


## ravi chacha

अपने जज्बात को,
नाहक ही सजा देती हूँ...
होते ही शाम,
चरागों को बुझा देती हूँ...
जब राहत का,
मिलता ना बहाना कोई...
लिखती हूँ हथेली पे नाम तेरा,
लिख के मिटा देती हूँ...........

----------


## ravi chacha

दोस्ती तो एक झोका हैं हवा का !
दोस्ती तो एक नाम हैं वफ़ा का...!!
औरो के लिए चाहे कुछ भी हो !
हमारे लिए तो दोस्ती हसीन तोफा हैं खुदा का !!

----------


## ravi chacha

भूल कर तो देखो एक बार हमें !
जिंदगी की हर अदा तुमसे रूठ जाएगी !!
जब भी सोचोगे अपनों के बारे में !
तुम्हे हमारी याद जरुर आएगी !!

----------


## simply_deep

> अपने जज्बात को,
> नाहक ही सजा देती हूँ...
> होते ही शाम,
> चरागों को बुझा देती हूँ...
> जब राहत का,
> मिलता ना बहाना कोई...
> लिखती हूँ हथेली पे नाम तेरा,
> लिख के मिटा देती हूँ...........


*बहुत खूब चाचा...*

----------


## ravi chacha

*जिंदगी देने वाले , मरता छोड़ गये,
अपनापन जताने वाले तन्हा छोड़ गये,

जब पड़ी जरूरत हमें अपने हमसफर की,
वो जो साथ चलने वाले, रास्ता मोड़ गये|


*

----------


## ravi chacha

*गुनाह करके सज़ा से डरते हैं,
जहर पी के दवा से डरते हैं,

दुश्मनों के सितम का खौफ नहीं,
हम तो दोस्तों की वफ़ा से डरते हैं |




*

----------


## ravi chacha

*कोई अच्छी सी सज़ा दो मुझको,
चलो ऐसा करो भूला दो मुझको,

तुमसे बिछडु तो मौत आ जाये
दिल की गहराई से ऐसी दुआ दो मुझको |




*

----------


## ravi chacha

*ना पूछ मेरे सब्र की इंतेहा कहाँ तक हैं,
तू सितम कर ले, तेरी हसरत जहाँ तक हैं,

वफ़ा की उम्मीद, जिन्हें होगी उन्हें होगी,
हमें तो देखना है, तू बेवफ़ा कहाँ तक हैं |




*

----------


## ravi chacha

सांसो का पिंजरा किसी दिन टूट जायेगा
फिर मुसाफिर किसी राह में छूट जायेगा
अभी साथ है तो बात कर लिया करो
क्या पता कब साथ छूट जायेगा........

----------


## ravi chacha

रेत की जरूरत रेगिस्तान को होती है,
सितारों की जरूरत आसमान को होती है,
आप हमें भूल न जाना, क्योंकी
दोस्त की जरूरत हर इंसान को होती है.......

----------


## ravi chacha

आज तेरे प्यार में एक शमा जलाए है
तेरे आने की उमीद मे आँगन सजाया है
तेरा राह देखती है यह तरसती आँखें
तेरी मोहब्बत से मैने खुआबो का किला बनाया है

----------


## ravi chacha

प्यार का यह अहसास
कब कातिल बन जाए
प्यार के अहसास में
कब आँसू आ जाए
पल में फूल से हँसी
तो कभी उदासी छा जाए
मिले है ज़ख़्म प्यार में
इस दिल से कभी न जाए

----------


## ravi chacha

*इस बेरहमी की वजा न बताओ
बस मेरे दिल के करीब आजओ
यह दूरी दर्द है एक बेवजा
आज तुम मेरी साँसों मैं बस जाओ




*

----------


## ravi chacha

*इस दिल ने एक बार फिर तुम्हे पूकारा है
मेरे साँसों मैं तुम समा जाओ
की तिनका भी दीवार न बेन सके
इस दिल के इतने करीब आजाओ


*

----------


## ravi chacha

सुबह से कोशिश रहती है मेरी तुझे भूल जाने की,
मन से हटाने की, दिल से तेरी यादे मिटने की,
शाम आते-आते क्यों मेरा अक्श तेरा आशियाना लगे,
ना हो कर भी तू मुझको मेरा साया लगे l

----------


## ravi chacha

कोई झोंका हवा का, खुशबु या कोई आहट,
क्यों दिलाता है एहसास तेरे आने का,
क्यों मेरा जिस्म सुलगता है तेरी यादों से,
क्यों ये तन्हाइया पल-पल मुझे सताती है,
क्यों मेरे दिल की दहलीज से सांसे नहीं जाती,
इन सासों का आना-जाना बुरा-बुरा सा लगे l
ना होकर भी तू मुझको यहाँ-वहां लगे,

----------


## ravi chacha

*दिल के हर ज़ख्म से आती है वफा की खुश्बु,
ज़ख्म छुप जाऐगे खुश्बु को छुपाऊ कैसे । 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*जो के जुनुन का आज मुझे मिल गया सिला,
अच्छा हुआ जो तुमने भी दिवानी कह दिया । 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*मै उसकी हर बात को किस तरह न मानूं,
वह कुछ भी बोले वो सच लगता है । 						*

----------


## sudhirraj

हम  अपने  प्यार  को  समझाते  भी  तो  कैसे समझाते ,
 हम  अपने  इस  जज्बात  को  समझाते  भी  तो  कैसे समझाते …..
 ठहर   जातीं  हैं  मेरी  जुबान  उनके  दीदार  के साथ  ही , 
अब  ये  बात  हम  उन्हें  समझाते  भी  तो  कैसे समझाते !!

----------


## sudhirraj

कौनसा  ज़ख्म  था  जो  ताज़ा  ना  था 
 इतना  गम  मिलेगा अंदाज़ा  ना  था 
 आपकी  झील  सी  आँखों  का  क्या  कसूर 
 डूबने वाले  को  ही  गहराई  का 
 अंदाज़ा  ना  था ..............

----------


## ravi chacha

*हम यूं तमाम उम्र रहे ज़िन्दगी के साथ,
जैसे हर गम को गवारा हर खुशी के साथ । 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*शमा ने इस वहम मे जान ली परवाने की,
कि सुबह कहीं आम न हो जाए, बात रात की । 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*रोज़ करती थी ना जाऊगी अब कभी घर उसके,
लेकिन रोज नया काम निकल आता है कुचे मे उस के । 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*क्या हुस्न है क्या रंग हौ क्या ज्माल है ,
वो भीड मे भी जाऐं तो तन्हां दिखाई देते हैं । 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*मै तो यूं ही फेर रहा था राख पर उंगलियां,
ध्यान से देखा तो तेरी तस्वीर बन गई । 
*

----------


## ravi chacha

*आप ही के नाम पर पाई है हमने ज़िन्दगी,
खत्म होगा ये किस्सा आप ही के नाम पे ।*

----------


## ravi chacha

*क्या फला मुझको परखने का नतीजा निकला,
ज़ख्मे दिल आपकी नज़रों से भी गहरा निकला। 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*दीदार की प्यासी आखें अब भी ढूंढती है,
उन्हे जो भूल चुके हैं हमारा ठिकाना*

----------


## ravi chacha

*दुनिया हज़ार जुल्म करे उसका गम नही होता,
मारा जो तुमने फूल तो वो पत्थर से कम नही होता। 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*किश्ती बह जाती है तूफान चले जाते है,
यादें रही जाती हैं इन्सान चले जाते हैं। 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*वो हम से खफा हैं हम उन से खफा है,
मगर बात करने को जी चाहता है। 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*दिल से शिकवा साज़ से नगमें निकल पडे,
पूछा किसी ने हाल तो आंसू निकल पडे। 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*फिर वही आलम फिर वही तन्हाई है,
तुम खयालों मे तो चले आओ के रात तो कटे। 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*सज़ाएं खूब मिली उनसे दिल लगाने की,
वो क्या बदल गए बदली नज़र जमाने की। 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*खामोश ज़िन्दगी को क्यो आवाज़ दे रही हो,
इस टूटे दिल को क्यों सज़ा दे रही हो। 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*हमे भी याद रखे जब लिखें तारीफ गुलशन की,
हमने भी लुटाया है चमन मे आशिया अपना । 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*दिल आज शायर है, ग़म आज नग़मा है
शब ये ग़ज़ल है सनम
गैरों के शेरों को ओ सुनने वाले
हो इस तरफ़ भी करम 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*आके ज़रा देख तो तेरी खातिर
हम किस तरह से जिये) - २
आँसू के धागे से सीते रहे हम
जो ज़ख्म फोरम ने दिये
चाहत की महफ़िल में ग़म तेरा लेकर
क़िस्मत से खेला जुआ
दुनिया से जीते पर तुझसे हारे
यूँ खेल अपना हुआ ... 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*ये प्यार हमने किया जिस तरह से
उसका न कोई जवाब) - २
ज़र्रा थे लेकिन तेरी लौ में जलकर
हम बन गए आफ़ताब
हमसे है ज़िंदा वफ़ा और हम ही से
है तेरी महफ़िल जवाँ
जब हम न होंगे तो रो रोके दुनिया
ढूँढेगी मेरे निशां ... 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*ये प्यार कोई खिलौना नहीं है
हर कोई ले जो खरीद) - २
मेरी तरह ज़िंदगी भर तड़प लो
फिर आना इसके करीब
हम तो मुसाफ़िर हैं कोई सफ़र हो
हम तो गुज़र जाएंगे ही
लेकिन लगाया है जो दांव हमने
गुरु जी वो जीत कर आएंगे ही ...*

----------


## ravi chacha

*दिया बन के चला आया है वोह मेरी अँधेरी दुनिया में,
मेरे हर ग़म के दरवाज़े पे उसने हौले से आहट की है,
चाँद-सूरज की रौशनी भी फीकी है उसकी चमक के आगे,
अरसे से उदास पड़े चेहरे पे ऐसी खिलती मुस्कराहट दी है !! 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*जिंदगी इतनी दर्द भरी क्यों है,

दर्द आपको है तो तकलीफ हमें क्यों है.

मेरी हर  खबर रखने वाले दोस्त,

तू आज मुझसे बेखबर क्यों है..! 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*कभी ना भूले आप के होठ मुस्कराना,
कभी ना ख़त्म हो आपकी खुशियो का खजाना |
आपको जहान की हर ख़ुशी मिले ,
चाहे खुदा को ही जमीन पर पड़े आना |*

----------


## ravi chacha

*ये आरजू ही रही कोई आरजू करते
खुद अपनी आग में जलते जिगर लहू करते

हम रातों को उठ-उठ के जिनके लिए रोते हैं
वो गैर की बाहों में आराम से सोते हैं

कैसे कह दूं कि मुलाकात नहीं होती है
रोज मिलते हैं मगर बात नहीं होती है*

----------


## ravi chacha

*कब थे हम बेजान जो आज जीने लगे,कब थे हम होश मे जो आज बेहोशी मे



पीने लगे,कब थी वो हमारी जो आज हमसे जुदा है,कब ना था हम मे अनुराग जो मिला नही हमे खुदा है| 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*बदला जो वक्त ,गहरी दोस्ती बदल गयी,

सूरज ढाला तो साए की सूरत बदल गयी,

एक उम्र तक हम उ़सकी ज़रूरत बने रहे,

फिर यूँ हुआ की उसकी ज़रूरत बदल गयी 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*तेरे गम में ये बेवफा रात भर पीता रहा |

कलेजा फट कर बाहर आ गया

दिन भर शीता रहा | 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*ये याद है आपकी या यादों में आप हो? ये ख्वाब है आपके या ख्वाबों में आप हो?



हम नहीं जानते बस इतना बता दो!, हम जान है आपकी या जान हमारी आप हो? 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*घर वाले के डर से तेरी तस्वीर को बाथरूम में लगा रख्खा है |

हर घणी तेरा दीदार हो इस लिए जुलाब की गोली खा रख्खा है | 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*कोई गिला कोई शिकवा न रहा आपसे,
ये आरजू है कि एक सिलसिला रहा आपसे,
बस इस बात की उम्मीद है आपसे,
खफा ना हो अगर हम खफा रहे आपसे .*

----------


## ravi chacha

*चाँद तारो का नूर आप पे बरसे,
हर कोई आपकी चाहत को तरसे,
आपकी जिन्दगी में आये इतनी खुशिया ,
कि आप एक गम पाने को तरसें,*

----------


## ravi chacha

*वादा ना करो अगर तुम निभा ना सको,
चाहो ना उसे जिसे तुम पा ना सको,
दोस्त तो दुनिया में बहुत है.
पर एक ख़ास रखों , जिसके सिवा तुम मुस्कुरा ना सको |*

----------


## ravi chacha

*प्यार का नाम सूना करता था
एक दिन प्यार मुझे भी हो गया

प्यार में लोगो को पागल होते सुना था
प्यार में एक दिन मै भी पागल हो गया

दिन में उसके यादों में रहता था
और रात में उसके सवालों में रहता था

दिन में अजब सी ख़ुशी थी,उसके फोन का इंतजार रहता था
एक मिस काल के खातिर फोन दिन भर हाथ में रहता था

फिर एक दिन एक काल ऐसा आया ,कि मेरी शादी होने वाली हैं
अब तक जो भी हमारे बिच था ,नादानी थी और सपना था

अब तुम मुझ को भूल जाओ , अब ना तुम मुझें याद आओ
अब मुझे सच्चा दिलदार मिल गया ,मुझे मेरा प्यार मिल गया*

----------


## ravi chacha

*न जाने क्यों हमें आँसू बहाना नहीं आता! न जाने क्यों हाल-ऐ-दिल बताना नहीं आता!



क्यों सब दोस्त बिछड़ गए हमसे! शायद हमें ही साथ निभाना नहीं आता! 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*ये कलम जरा झुक कर चल क्या हसी मुकाम आया है ,
तेरे नोक के निचे ,मेरे महबूब का नाम आया है |

जिंदगी ताजमहल हो जाए , चांदनी खिल के कमल हो जाए |
तुम जो बन जाओ दोस्त मेरे , दिल की धड़कन भी एक गजल हो जाए || 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*इस दर्दे दिल को ज़माना क्या जाने ,कोई बेवफा इश्क निभाना क्या जाने |
कब्र के उंदर होता है कितना दर्द ये ऊपर फूल चढाने वाला क्या जाने || 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*वादे पे मेरे वो एतबार नहीं करते ,हम जिक्रे मोहब्बत सरे बाजार नहीं करते|
डरता है दिल उनकी रुसवाइयों से ,और वो सोचते है हम उनसे प्यार नहीं करते||*

----------


## ravi chacha

*फिजाओ बदलने का इंतजार नहीं करते आंधीओ के रुकने का इंतजार नहीं करते
याद कर लेते है हम कुछ खास दोस्तों को ,उनके याद करने का इंतजार नहीं करते || 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*समझा दो अपनी यादो को ,वो बिना बुलाए पास आया करती है
आप तो दूर रहकर सताते हो, मगर वो पास आकर रुलाया करती है 						*

----------


## sudhirraj

मैंने  जिनको  भी  चाहा  उन्हें  मेरी  क़दर  ना  रही ''''''''''''''''''''"""""""""
 ''''और ''''''''
 जिन्हें  मेरी  क़दर  थी
 उन्हें  मैंने  चाहा  नही 
 की     मेरे  चाहने  के  बाद कहीं  उन्हें  भी  मेरी  क़दर  ना  रही  तो -?

----------


## sudhirraj

मेरे  ख्यालों  से  मुझे  मोहब्बत  है  .
 मुझे  इनसे  जुदा  ना  करना .?

 अच्छा  चलो  एक  सौदा  करते  है ??
 तुम  खुद  को  मेरे  हवाले  कर  दो ?
 फिर  मेरे  ख़याल  सारे  तुम्हारे 
 इनका  जो  चाहे  सो  करना ?

----------


## simply_deep

> मैंने  जिनको  भी  चाहा  उन्हें  मेरी  क़दर  ना  रही ''''''''''''''''''''"""""""""
>  ''''और ''''''''
>  जिन्हें  मेरी  क़दर  थी
>  उन्हें  मैंने  चाहा  नही 
>  की     मेरे  चाहने  के  बाद कहीं  उन्हें  भी  मेरी  क़दर  ना  रही  तो -?


*अब नजर नहीं उठती उस की बज़्म में हम पर..
हम कदर खो बैठे है रोज आने जाने से....
*

----------


## sudhirraj

एक  मोड़  वो  भी  आता  है  
 जहाँ  सब  भ्रम  टूट  जाता  है ?
 ज़िन्दगी  तो  ऐसी  ही  बाती   है  जिसमे                                       तेल  कभी  जादा  तो  कभी  कम  पड़  जाता  है .

----------


## sudhirraj

उसके  आंसू  जो  गिरे  पलकों   से , 
हमने  उन्हें  चुनके  रख  लिया  आपने  आपने  होटों   पे , 
मकड़ी   की  ये   उलझन  कैसी , पी  लें  तो   तेरे  दिलदार  कैसे  
और  दिल  के  दाग  मेरी   आखों  में  बरसकर  जायें  कैसे ?

----------


## ravi chacha

*उदास लोगों से प्यार करना कोई तो सीखे
सफ़ेद लम्हों में रंग भरना कोई तो सीखे

कोई तो आये खिजां में पत्ते उगाने वाला
गुलों की खुशबू को कैद करना कोई तो सीखे

कोई दिखाए मोहब्बतों के सराब मुझ को
मेरी निगाहों से बात करना कोई तो सीखे

कोई तो आये ने रूठों का पयाम ले कर
अँधेरी रातों में चाँद बनाना कोई तो सीखे

कोई पैगम्बर , कोई इमाम -ए -ज़मान ही आये
एशीर सोचों में सोच भरना कोई तो सीखे 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*दोस्ती इन्सान की ज़रुरत है! दिलों पर दोस्ती की हुकुमत है!



आपके प्यार की वजह से जिंदा हूँ! वरना खुदा को भी हमारी ज़रुरत है! 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*बताओ दिल की बाजी में भला क्या बात गहरी थी
कहा यूं तो सभी कुछ ठीक था पर मात गहरी थी 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*सुनो बारिश , कभी ख़ुद से भी भर कर कोई देखा है
जवाब आया उन AanhOun की मगर बरसात गहरी थी 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*सुनो “पी” तुमने होले से कहा था क्या, बताओ गे ?
जवाब आया कहा तो था मगर वो बात गहरी थी 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*दिया दिल का सुमंदर उसने तुमने क्या किया उस का?
हमे बस डूब जाना था के वो सौगात गहरी थी

वफ़ा का दस्त कैसा था बताओ तुम पे क्या बीती
भटक जाना ही था हम को वहाँ पर रात गहरी थी

तुम उस के जिक्र पर क्योँ डूबे जाते हो ख्यालों में
रफक़त और अदावत अपनी उस के साथ गहरी थी

नज़र आया तुम्हे उस अजनबी में क्या, बताओ गे ?
सुनो कातिल निगाहों की वो जालिम घात गहरी थी 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*इस से पहले कि दिलो में नफरत जागे! आओ एक शाम मोहब्बत में बिता दी जाये!



करके कुछ मोहब्बत की बातें! इस शाम की मस्ती बड़ा दी जाये! 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*जिन रास्तों पर कभी अपनी खुशियां बिखेरी थीं ,

कभी हाथ थाम कर कभी मुस्कुरा कर,

कभी गुनगुना कर कभी गीत गा कर,

हमने अपने दिल की बात कही थी,

आज वो बात पुरानी सही पर याद तो अभी ताज़ा है ,

आज दिल वीरान सही पर धड़कन को अब भी यही गुमान है,

तुम हम से मोहब्बत करते हो , हम ही से मोहब्बत करते हो 						*

----------


## sudhirraj

यकीन  है  की  लब -इ -बाम  ना  आएंगे  कभी 
 मगर  चलो  आज  इंतज़ार  करके  देखते  हैं .
 यूँ  तो  साहिल  पे  भी  डूबा  जाते  हैं  नाखुदा  
मगर  आज  कश्ती  भंवर  में  पार  करके  देखते  हैं .

----------


## sudhirraj

ज़िंदगी  तो  ज़िंदगी  है I?ये  मौत  की  ही  साथी  है  .
 जब  भी  बुलाये     मौत  ,ये  उसी  के  साथ  ही  चली  जाती  है  .
 ये  मौत  का  साथ  हर  हाल  में  निभाती  है .
 ज़िन्दगी  तो  ज़िंदगी  ही  
 ये  मौत  की  ही  साथी  है

----------


## ravi chacha

*बारिशों के मौसम में
आँख क्यों बरसती है
अश्क क्यों नहीं थमते
सुबह क्यों नहीं होती
रात क्यों नहीं ढलती
असमान पे साये भी
मुन्जमिद से रहते हैं
और दिल के दरवाजे
क्यों कभी नहीं खुलते
साये क्यों नहीं ढलते
चांद क्यों नहीं आता
असमान सजाने को
और ये सितारे भी
क्यों नहीं निकलते हैं

बारिशों के मौसम में
तुम ही हमको समझाओ
लोग क्यों नहीं मिलते
फूल क्यों नहीं खिलते
अश्क क्यों नहीं थमते
नींद क्यों नहीं आती ! 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*मेरे दिल की है यही आरजू मुझे तू ही बस मिला करे
यूही चाहे मुझको तामम उम्र, ना शिकायते गिला करे

मेरी चाहतें मेरी ख्वाहिशें मेरी ज़िंदगी है तेरे लिए
मेरी रब से येही दुआ है बस .तुझे कोई न मुझ से जुदा करे

मेरे ख्वाब मेरे ये रत जगे मेरी नींद भी है तेरे लिए
मेरी ज़िंदगी जो बची है अब तेरे नाम इस को खुदा करे

मुझे ज़िंदगी से गिला नही, मुजे तुझ से बस येही आस है
मैं भी चाहूँ तुझ को सदा यूही तू वफ़ा करे या जफा करे

ये वह फासले हैं मेरे सनम जिन्हे कोई भी ना मिटा सका
ये तो फैसले है नसीब के इन्हे कैसे कोई मिटा करे

मेरी ज़िंदगी मे खिजां है बस, ना बाहर कभी आ सकी
येही अश्क मेरा नसीब हैं कोई गुल खुशी का खिला करे|*

----------


## ravi chacha

*कशिश होनी चाहिए किसी को याद करने की! लम्हे तो अपने आप मिल जायेंगे!



वक़्त होना चाहिए किसी को मिलने का! बहाने तो अपने आप मिल जायेंगे*

----------


## ravi chacha

*हर रात एक नाम याद आता है
कभी सुबह कभी शाम याद आता है,
जब सोचता हूँ कर लू दूसरी मोहब्बत
फ़िर पहली मोहब्बत का अंजाम याद आता है!*

----------


## ravi chacha

*सजा मिली है उनसें दूर रहने की
ये बात नही है किसी और से कहने की,
हम तो रह लेंगे उनके बिना भी,पर
इन आशुओ को आदत है,उनकी याद में बहने की! 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*साथ छोड़ के कभी हमसे जुदा मत होना
वफ़ा चाहिए तुमसे,बेवफा मत होना,
रूठे चाहे सारी दुनियाँ हमसे,पर
दोस्त तुम कभी खफ़ा मत होना! 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*रोयेंगी ये आँखे मुस्कराने के बाद
आएगी रात दिन ढल जाने के बाद,
कभी रूठना ना मुझसे मेरे दोस्त
शायद ये जिन्दगी ना रहे तेरे रूठ जाने के बाद! 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*देखो मेरी आँखों में ख्बाब किसका है! देखो मेरे दिल में तूफ़ान किसका है!



तुम कहते हो मेरे दिल के रास्ते से कोई नहीं गुज़रा! तो फिर यह पैरों के निशान किसके हैं! 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*हमारे आंसू पोंछ कर वो मुस्कुराते हैं! इसी अदा से वो दिल को चुराते हैं!



हाथ उनका छू जाये हमारे चेहरे को! इसी उम्मीद में हम खुद को रुलाते हैं! 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*दिल तोड़ना सजा है मुहब्बत की! दिल जोड़ना अदा है दोस्ती की!



मांगे जो कुर्बानियां वो है मुहब्बत! और जो बिन मांगे कुर्बान हो जाये वो है दोस्ती! 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*हम उम्मीद की दुनियाँ बसाते रहे!
वो भी हर कदम पे आजमाते रहे!!
जब मोहब्बत के इम्तहान में मरना परा!
हमने जान दे दी, वो कसमे खाते रहे!! 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*तुमसे दोस्ती करके, हर ख़ुशी मेरे तरफ मुश्कुराने लगी!
मेरी तनहा रातों में भी, गीत तेरे प्यार की गाने लगी!!
हुई हैं बस दो दिन, आपसे मिले हुए पर...
यह दोस्ती आपकी मेरे दिल में घर बनाने लगी!! 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*यूँ मिली जो निगाहे, दोस्ती इतफाक होगई!
राह में चलते - चलते तुमसे मुलाकात होगी!!
जब से बसाया हैं, तुम्हे निगाहों में मैंने!
पता न चला कब दिन कब रात होगई!! 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*सितारों की भीड़ से चुराया हैं आपको!
दिल से अपना दोस्त बनाया हैं आपको!!
इस दिल को ना टूटने देंगे कभी!
क्यों की.. इस दिल के कोने में छुपाया हैं आपको!! 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*अए दोस्त जिंदगी भर मुझसे दोस्ती निभाना!
दिल की कोई भी बात हमसे कभी ना छुपाना!!
साथ चलना मेरे तुम सुख, दुःख में!
भटक जाऊ जो मैं कभी, सही रास्ता दिखाना!! 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*रास्ते पे न बैठो हवा तंग करेगी
बीते हुए लम्हों को सदा तंग करेगी।
किसी को न लाओ दिल के करीब इतना
जाने पे उसकी हरेक अदा तंग करेगी। 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*क्या पता कब, कहाँ से मारेगी
बस, कि मैं जिंदगी से डरता हूँ
मौत का क्या है, एक बार मारेगी 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*लबों पे आह दिल में दर्द और आँख में पानी है,
मुहब्बत करने वालों की बस इतनी-सी कहानी है। 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*कैसे कहूँ कि दिल को तेरी आरज़ू नहीं,
ये और बात है कि मेरी किस्मत में तू नहीं। 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*यूँ तो सारी उम्र गुज़री यार अपनी दरबदर,
हाँ जो तेरे साथ गुज़रा वो सफर अच्छा लगा। 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*रात गुमसुम हैं मगर चाँद खामोश नहीं !
कैसे कह दूँ फिर आज मुझे होश नहीं !!
ऐसे डूबा तेरी आँखों के गहराई में आज !
हाथ में जाम हैं,मगर पिने का होश नहीं !! 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*आंसू से पलके भींगा लेता था !
याद तेरी आती थी तो रो लेता था !!
सोचा था की भुला दूँ तुझको मगर !
हर बार ये फैसला बदल लेता था !! 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*दोस्त कह कर दोस्त से दगा कर बैठा !
वो आज एक ऐसा खता कर बैठा !!
कहता था तुझे कभी हम खपा ना होने देगे !
आज वो खुद ही हमें खपा कर बैठा !!
आदत थी उसे सबोके गमो को दूर करने की लेकिन !
हमारे लिए ही वो गमो की दुआ कर बैठा !! 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*उनका हाल भी कुछ आप जैसा ही होगा !
आपका हाले दिल उन्हें भी महसूस होगा !!
बेकरारी के आग में जो जल रहे हैं आप !
आपसे ज्यादा उन्हें इस जलन का एहसास होगा !! 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*दिल में इंतजार की लकीर छोर जायेगे॥
आँखों में यादो की नमी छोर जायेगे !
ढूंढ़ते फिरोगे हमें एक दिन ........
जिन्दगी में एक दोस्त की कमी छोर जायेगे !! 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*हर कोई साथ हो ये जरुरी नहीं होता !
जगह तो दिल में बनायीं जाती हैं !!
पास होकर भी दोस्ती इतनी अटूट नहीं होती !
जितनी की दूर रह कर निभाई जाती हैं !! 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*काश वादों का मतलब वो समझते !
काश खामौसी का मतलब वो समझते !!
नज़र कहती हैं हजार बातें !
काश मेरे एक नज़र का मतलब वो समझते !! 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*तेरे होठों से लग कर ये हवा शराब बन गई !
आँखों से लग कर ये हिजाब बन गई !!
सच ही कहती हैं ये दूनियाँ जानेमन !
की मुझ से मिलकर तू लाजबाब हो गई !! 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*प्यार करने वालो की किस्मत ख़राब होती हैं !
हर वक़्त इन्तहा की घड़ी साथ होती हैं !!
वक़्त मिले तो रिश्तो की किताब खोल के देखना !
दोस्ती हर रिश्तो से लाजवाब होती हैं !! 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*मोहब्बत के बिना ज़िन्दगी फिजूल हैं !
पर मोहब्बत के भी अपने उसूल हैं !!
कहते हैं मिलती हैं मोहब्बत में बहुत उल्फ़ते !
पर आप हो महबूब तो सब कबूल हैं !! 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*नाकाम सी कोशिस किया करते हैं !
हम हैं की उनसे प्यार किया करते हैं !!
खुदा ने तक़दीर में टुटा तारा भी नहीं लिखा !
और हम हैं की चाँद की आरजू किया करते हैं !! 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*मांग कर तुझे रव से पाया नहीं हमने !
कौन सा वो ख्वाब हैं जो पलकों में सजाया नहीं हमने !
तुम तो भुलोगी मुझे मालूम हैं ये जाने - जाना !
मगर एक लम्हा भी कभी तुझको भुलाया नहीं हम ने !! 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*रात को रात का तोफा नहीं देते !
दिल को जजबात का तोफा नहीं देते !!
देने को तो हम आप को चाँद भी दे दे !
मगर चाँद को चाँद का तोफा नहीं देते !! 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*जिंदगी के रंग कितने निराले हैं !
साथ देने वाला हर कोई है लेकिन हम अकेले हैं !!
पानी है मंजिल हमें मगर रास्तों में रुकावटे हैं !
खुशियों में सब साथ हैं, गमों में सब पराये हैं!! 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*हम तो यु ही बेखुदी में कह दिए !
की हमें कोई याद नहीं करते !!
जिसका हो आप जैसा प्यारा दोस्त!
वो कभी खुदा से भी फरियाद नहीं करते !!*

----------


## ravi chacha

*उनकी तस्वीर को सिने से लगा लेते हैं !
इस तरह जुदाई का गम मिटा देते हैं !!
किसी तरह कभी उनका जिक्र हो जाये तो !
भींगी पलकों को हम झुका लेते हैं !! 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*आंसू से पलके भींगा लेता था !
याद तेरी आती थी तो रो लेता था !!
सोचा था की भुला दूँ तुझको मगर !
हर बार ये फैसला बदल लेता था !! 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*हम वो नहीं की भूल जाया करते हैं !
हम वो नहीं जो निभाया करते हैं !!
दूर रहकर मिलना सायद मुस्किल हो !
पर याद करके सांसो में बस जाया करते हैं !!*

----------


## ravi chacha

*दिन तेरे ख़याल में गुजर जाता हैं !
रातों को भी ख़याल तेरा ही आता हैं !!
कभी ये ख़याल इस तरह बढ़ जाता है की !
आयने में भी तेरा ही चेहरा नज़र आता हैं !!*

----------


## ravi chacha

*दिल से तेरा ख्याल न जाए तो मैं क्या करू !
तू ही बता तू याद आए तो मैं क्या करू !!
हसरत तो ये हैं की एक नज़र तुझे देख लूँ !
मगर किश्मत वो लम्हे न लाये तो मैं क्या करू !! 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*दिल से तेरा ख्याल न जाए तो मैं क्या करू !
तू ही बता तू याद आए तो मैं क्या करू !!
हसरत तो ये हैं की एक नज़र तुझे देख लूँ !
मगर किश्मत वो लम्हे न लाये तो मैं क्या करू !! 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*दिल करता हैं मेरा की कोई रात ऐसा आए !
देखे जो साथ हमको फिर लौट के ना जाए !!
मैं तुमसे कुछ ना बोलू, तू मुझसे कुछ ना बोले !
खामौसियाँ भी सोचे की ये कौन सी अदा हैं !! 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*नज़र चाहती हैं दीदार करना !
दिल चाहता हैं तुमसे बात करना !!
क्या सुनाऊ अपने दिल का आलम !
मेरे नशीब में लिखा सिर्फ़ तेरा इंतजार करना !! 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*उनका वादा हैं की वो लौट कर आएगी !
इस उम्मीद पर हम जिए जायेगे !!
ये इंतजार भी उन्ही के तरह प्यारा हैं !
कर रहे थे, कर रहे हैं, और किए जायेगे !! 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*हो सकता हैं हमने अनजाने में कभी आपको रुला दिया !
आपने दुनियाँ के कहने पर हमको भुला दिया !!
हम तो वैसे भी अकेले थे !
क्या हुवा अगर आपने एहसास दिला दिया !! 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*देख के हमको वो सर झुकाती हैं !
बुला के महफिल में नज़रे चुराती हैं !!
नफरत हैं हमसे तो भी कोई बात नही !
पर गैरों से मिल के दिल क्यो जलाती हैं !! 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*कहाँ वफा का सिला देते हैं लोग !
अब तो मोहब्बत की सजा देते हैं लोग !!
पहले सजाते हैं दिलो में चाहतों का ख्वाब !
फिर ऐतबार को आग लगा देते हैं लोग*

----------


## ravi chacha

पत्थरों से प्यार किया नादान थे हम !
गलती हुई क्योकि इंशान थे हम....!!
आज जिन्हें नज़रें मिलाने में तकलीफ होती हैं !
कभी उसी सक्स की जान थे हम....!!

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐसा भी नहीं की उससे मिला दे कोई !
कैसी हैं वो बस इतना बता दे कोई....!!
सुखी हैं बरी देर से पलकों की जुवा !
आज की रात तो जी भर के रुला दे कोई

----------


## ravi chacha

मेरी उजरी दुनियाँ को तू आबाद न कर !
बीते लम्हों को तू फिर से याद न कर !!
एक कैद परिंदे का हैं तुमसे यही कहना...!
मैं भूल चूका हूँ उरना मुझे फिर से आज़ाद न कर !!

----------


## ravi chacha

जागते हैं तनहा रातों में !
खोते हैं दिल उनकी बातों में !!
मिली नहीं दिल की मंजिल आज तक !
क्योकि दर्द ही दर्द लिखा हैं इन हाथों में !!

----------


## ravi chacha

मुझको रोते देख कर क्यों परेसान हो !?
ये सबनम तो मेरी आँखों की जान हैं !!
इतने गम के साये लगे हैं मेरे पीछे !
खुद मौत मेरी जिंदगी पे हैरान हैं ...!!

----------


## ravi chacha

झुकी हुई पलकों से उनका दीदार किया !
सब कुछ भुला के उनका इंतज़ार किया !!
वो जान ही न पाई जजबात मेरे.....!
जिसे दुनियाँ में मैंने सबसे ज्यादा प्यार किया

----------


## ravi chacha

हमें किसी से कोई शिकायत नहीं !
शायद मेरी किश्मत में चाहत नहीं...!!
मेरी तक़दीर को लिखकर उपरवाले मुकर गए !
पूछा तो बोला ये मेरी लिखावट नहीं....!!

----------


## ravi chacha

क्यों बनाया मुझको आए बनाने वाले !
बहुत गम देते हैं ये जमाने वाले....!!
मैंने आग के उजालों में कुछ चेहरों को देखा !
मेरे अपने ही थे मेरे घर जलाने वाले !!

----------


## ravi chacha

रब उसे ऐसी तन्हाई न दे !
हम जी लेंगे तन्हा पर उसे तन्हाई न दे !!
इन निगाहों में बसी रहे उसकी सूरत !
भले मेरी सूरत उसे दिखाई न दे !!

----------


## ravi chacha

हर पल दिल को बहला लेता हूँ !
तन्हाई में खुद को ही दोस्त बना लेता हूँ !!
याद उनको करके मुस्कुरा लेता हूँ !
गुजरे लम्हों को फिर करीब बुला लेता हूँ !!

----------


## ravi chacha

ये दोस्ती चिराग हैं जलाए रखना !
दोस्ती खुशबू हैं महकाए रखना....!!
हम रहे आपके दिल में हमेशा के लिए !
इतनी जगह दिल में हमारे लिए बनाए रखना !!

----------


## ravi chacha

दिल प्यार में बेक़रार भी होता हैं !
दोस्ती में थोड़ा इंतज़ार भी होता हैं !!
होती नहीं प्यार में दोस्ती.....!
पर दोस्ती में शामिल प्यार भी होता हैं !!

----------


## ravi chacha

यादें होती हैं सताने के लिए !
कोई रूठता हैं फिर मनाने के लिए !!
रिश्ता बनाना कोई मुस्किल तो नहीं !
बस जान चली जाती हैं उसे निभाने के लिए !!

----------


## ravi chacha

जियो उसके लिए जो जीने का सहारा हो !
चाहो उसे जो आपको जान से भी प्यारा हो !!
राह में तो मिलेंगे बहुत साथी लेकिन....!
साथ उसका दो जिसने भीर में आपको पुकारा हो !!

----------


## ravi chacha

हर क़ुरबानी आप पे कुर्बान हैं !
ये जिंदगी भी बस आपके नाम हैं !!
मिला हैं जो इस जहाँ में प्यार आपका !
खुदा का मुझपे ये बहुत बरा एहसान हैं !!

----------


## ravi chacha

एक हसीन पल की जरुरत हैं हमें !
बीते कल की जरुरत हैं हमें....!!
सारा ज़माना रूठे तो रूठे !
जो कभी न रूठे ऐसे दोस्त की जरुरत हैं हमें !!

----------


## ravi chacha

हम अपनी जिंदगी ख़ुशी से लुटा दे !
अगर खुदा हमारी उम्र आपको लगा दे !!
और तो कुछ माँगा नहीं हमने खुदा से !
बस हर जन्म में आपको हमारा दोस्त बना दे !!

----------


## ravi chacha

आँखों में आँसू की जगह न हो !
मेरे पास आपको भुलाने की वजह न हो !!
अगर भूल जाऊ किसी तरह तो....!
खुदा करे जिंदगी की अगली सुबह न हो !!

----------


## ravi chacha

वक्त गुजर जाएगा याद आया करेगी !
हमारी बाते आपको अकेले में गुदगुदाया करेगी !!
याद करते और याद आया करना...!
दूरियाँ नजदीकियों में बदल जाया करेगी !!

----------


## ravi chacha

आज हर - एक पल खुबसूरत हैं !
दिल में सिर्फ दोस्ती की सूरत हैं !!
कुछ भी कहे ये दुनियाँ हमको...!
हमें दुनियाँ से ज्यादा दोस्तों की जरुरत हैं !!

----------


## ravi chacha

चाहे प्यार कितनो भी दूर रहे !
प्यार के सिलसिले कभी न कम होंगे !!
जब भी लगे तुम तकलीफ में हो !
पलट कर देखना तेरे पीछे हम होंगे !!

----------


## ravi chacha

कुछ रिश्ते अनजाने में हो जाते हैं !
पहले दिल फिर जिंदगी से जुर जाते हैं !!
कहते हैं उस दौर को दोस्ती....!
जिसमे लोग जिंदगी से भी प्यारे हो जाते हैं !!

----------


## ravi chacha

ये छोटी सी याद बरा सिला देगी !
गुलाब की तरह आपका चेहरा खिला देगी !!
मत छोरना कभी हमारी दोस्ती को !
ये याद खुद आपको हमसे मिला देगी !!

----------


## ravi chacha

कहाँ वफा का सिला देते हैं लोग !
अब तो मोहब्बत की सजा देते हैं लोग !!
पहले सजाते हैं दिलो में चाहतों का ख्वाब !
फिर ऐतबार को आग लगा देते हैं लोग

----------


## ravi chacha

रिश्ता दोस्ती का बनता हैं अगर तक़दीर होती हैं !
बहुत कम लोगो के हाथ में ये लकीर होती हैं !!
जुदा न हो कभी कोई दोस्त किसी का....!
कसम खुदा की बिछरने पर बहुत तकलीफ होती हैं !!

----------


## ravi chacha

*कोई अच्छी सी सज़ा दो मुझको,
चलो ऐसा करो भूला दो मुझको,

तुमसे बिछडु तो मौत आ जाये
दिल की गहराई से ऐसी दुआ दो मुझको 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*आंसू से पलके भींगा लेता था !
याद तेरी आती थी तो रो लेता था !!
सोचा था की भुला दूँ तुझको मगर !
हर बार ये फैसला बदल लेता था !! 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*दिन तेरे ख़याल में गुजर जाता हैं !
रातों को भी ख़याल तेरा ही आता हैं !!
कभी ये ख़याल इस तरह बढ़ जाता है की !
आयने में भी तेरा ही चेहरा नज़र आता हैं ! 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*हम वो नहीं की भूल जाया करते हैं !
हम वो नहीं जो निभाया करते हैं !!
दूर रहकर मिलना सायद मुस्किल हो !
पर याद करके सांसो में बस जाया करते हैं ! 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*हर वक्त मुस्कुराना फिदरत हैं हमारी !
आप यूँ ही खुश रहे हसरत हैं हमारी !!
आपको हम याद आये या ना आये !
आपको याद करना आदत हैं हमारी !! 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*दोस्त कह कर दोस्त से दगा कर बैठा !
वो आज एक ऐसा खता कर बैठा !!
कहता था तुझे कभी हम खपा ना होने देगे !
आज वो खुद ही हमें खपा कर बैठा !!
आदत थी उसे सबोके गमो को दूर करने की लेकिन !
हमारे लिए ही वो गमो की दुआ कर बैठा 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

आँखों में आँसू की जगह न हो !
मेरे पास आपको भुलाने की वजह न हो !!
अगर भूल जाऊ किसी तरह तो....!
खुदा करे जिंदगी की अगली सुबह न हो !!

----------


## ravi chacha

वक्त गुजर जाएगा याद आया करेगी !
हमारी बाते आपको अकेले में गुदगुदाया करेगी !!
याद करते और याद आया करना...!
दूरियाँ नजदीकियों में बदल जाया करेगी !!

----------


## ravi chacha

आज हर - एक पल खुबसूरत हैं !
दिल में सिर्फ दोस्ती की सूरत हैं !!
कुछ भी कहे ये दुनियाँ हमको...!
हमें दुनियाँ से ज्यादा दोस्तों की जरुरत हैं !!

----------


## ravi chacha

चाहे प्यार कितनो भी दूर रहे !
प्यार के सिलसिले कभी न कम होंगे !!
जब भी लगे तुम तकलीफ में हो !
पलट कर देखना तेरे पीछे हम होंगे !!

----------


## ravi chacha

कुछ रिश्ते अनजाने में हो जाते हैं !
पहले दिल फिर जिंदगी से जुर जाते हैं !!
कहते हैं उस दौर को दोस्ती....!
जिसमे लोग जिंदगी से भी प्यारे हो जाते हैं !!

----------


## ravi chacha

ये छोटी सी याद बरा सिला देगी !
गुलाब की तरह आपका चेहरा खिला देगी !!
मत छोरना कभी हमारी दोस्ती को !
ये याद खुद आपको हमसे मिला देगी !!

----------


## ravi chacha

कहाँ वफा का सिला देते हैं लोग !
अब तो मोहब्बत की सजा देते हैं लोग !!
पहले सजाते हैं दिलो में चाहतों का ख्वाब !
फिर ऐतबार को आग लगा देते हैं लोग

----------


## ravi chacha

रिश्ता दोस्ती का बनता हैं अगर तक़दीर होती हैं !
बहुत कम लोगो के हाथ में ये लकीर होती हैं !!
जुदा न हो कभी कोई दोस्त किसी का....!
कसम खुदा की बिछरने पर बहुत तकलीफ होती हैं !!

----------


## ravi chacha

*कोई अच्छी सी सज़ा दो मुझको,
चलो ऐसा करो भूला दो मुझको,

तुमसे बिछडु तो मौत आ जाये
दिल की गहराई से ऐसी दुआ दो मुझको 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*आंसू से पलके भींगा लेता था !
याद तेरी आती थी तो रो लेता था !!
सोचा था की भुला दूँ तुझको मगर !
हर बार ये फैसला बदल लेता था !! 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*दिन तेरे ख़याल में गुजर जाता हैं !
रातों को भी ख़याल तेरा ही आता हैं !!
कभी ये ख़याल इस तरह बढ़ जाता है की !
आयने में भी तेरा ही चेहरा नज़र आता हैं !*

----------


## ravi chacha

*रात गुमसुम हैं मगर चाँद खामोश नहीं !
कैसे कह दूँ फिर आज मुझे होश नहीं !!
ऐसे डूबा तेरी आँखों के गहराई में आज !
हाथ में जाम हैं,मगर पिने का होश नहीं !! 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*हम वो नहीं की भूल जाया करते हैं !
हम वो नहीं जो निभाया करते हैं !!
दूर रहकर मिलना सायद मुस्किल हो !
पर याद करके सांसो में बस जाया करते हैं !*

----------


## ravi chacha

*हर वक्त मुस्कुराना फिदरत हैं हमारी !
आप यूँ ही खुश रहे हसरत हैं हमारी !!
आपको हम याद आये या ना आये !
आपको याद करना आदत हैं हमारी !! 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*एय मेरी जिन्दगी यूँ मुझसे दगा ना कर !
उसे भुला कर जिन्दा रहू दुआ ना कर !!
कोई उसे देखता हैं तो होती हैं तकलीफ !
एय हवा तू भी उसे छुवा ना कर .... !!*

----------


## ravi chacha

*दोस्त कह कर दोस्त से दगा कर बैठा !
वो आज एक ऐसा खता कर बैठा !!
कहता था तुझे कभी हम खपा ना होने देगे !
आज वो खुद ही हमें खपा कर बैठा !!
आदत थी उसे सबोके गमो को दूर करने की लेकिन !
हमारे लिए ही वो गमो की दुआ कर बैठा 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

हर बार मुझे जख्म ए दिल ना दिया कर !
तू मेरी नहीं तो मुझे दिखाई ना दिया कर !!
सच-झूठ तेरी आँखों से हो जाता हैं जाहिर !
क़समें ना खा, इतनी सफाई ना दिया कर !!

----------


## ravi chacha

उनका हाल भी कुछ आप जैसा ही होगा !
आपका हाले दिल उन्हें भी महसूस होगा !!
बेकरारी के आग में जो जल रहे हैं आप !
आपसे ज्यादा उन्हें इस जलन का एहसास होगा !!

----------


## ravi chacha

वो वक्त वो लम्हे अजीब होंगे !
दुनियाँ में हम खुश नशीब होंगे !!
दूर से जब इतना याद करते हैं आपको !
क्या हाल होगा जब आप हमारे करीब होगे !!

----------


## ravi chacha

दिल में इंतजार की लकीर छोर जायेगे॥
आँखों में यादो की नमी छोर जायेगे !
ढूंढ़ते फिरोगे हमें एक दिन ........
जिन्दगी में एक दोस्त की कमी छोर जायेगे !!

----------


## ravi chacha

जिंदगी के रंग कितने निराले हैं !
साथ देने वाला हर कोई है लेकिन हम अकेले हैं !!
पानी है मंजिल हमें मगर रास्तों में रुकावटे हैं !
खुशियों में सब साथ हैं, गमों में सब पराये हैं!!

----------


## ravi chacha

हर कोई साथ हो ये जरुरी नहीं होता !
जगह तो दिल में बनायीं जाती हैं !!
पास होकर भी दोस्ती इतनी अटूट नहीं होती !
जितनी की दूर रह कर निभाई जाती हैं !!

----------


## ravi chacha

हम तो यु ही बेखुदी में कह दिए !
की हमें कोई याद नहीं करते !!
जिसका हो आप जैसा प्यारा दोस्त!
वो कभी खुदा से भी फरियाद नहीं करते

----------


## ravi chacha

रात को रात का तोफा नहीं देते !
दिल को जजबात का तोफा नहीं देते !!
देने को तो हम आप को चाँद भी दे दे !
मगर चाँद को चाँद का तोफा नहीं देते !!

----------


## ravi chacha

तुझसे मिलने की बेताबी का वो अंजाम कैसे भुलादूँ !
तेरे लवो की हँसी और आँखों की जाम कैसे भुलादूँ !!
दिल तो हमारा भी तड़पता हैं तेरा साथ पाने को !
पर इस जहाँ के रश्मो - रिवाज कैसे भुलादूँ

----------


## ravi chacha

चिराग खुशियों के कब से बुझाए बैठे हैं !
कब दीदार होगी उनसे हम आश लगाए बैठे हैं !!
हमें मौत आएगी उनकी ही बाहों में ......
हम मौत से ये सर्त लगाए बैठे हैं !!

----------


## ravi chacha

चिराग खुशियों के कब से बुझाए बैठे हैं !
कब दीदार होगी उनसे हम आश लगाए बैठे हैं !!
हमें मौत आएगी उनकी ही बाहों में ......
हम मौत से ये सर्त लगाए बैठे हैं !

----------


## ravi chacha

मोहब्बत के सपने दिखाते बहुत हैं !
वो रातों में हमको जगाते बहुत हैं !!
मैं आँखों में काजल लगाऊ तो कैसे !
इन आँखों को लोग रुलाते बहुत हैं !

----------


## ravi chacha

बदलना आता नहीं हमको मौसम की तरह !
हर एक रूप में तेरा इंतज़ार करते हैं......!!
न तुम समेट सकोगी जिसे क़यामत तक !
कसम तुम्हारी तुम्हे इतना प्यार करते हैं

----------


## ravi chacha

दूर कही मेरी नजरो में रहती हो तुम !
हर लम्हा मेरे खयालों में रहती हो तुम !!
कैसे हो किस हाल में हो तुम......?!
दिल के हर सवाल में रहती हो तुम

----------


## ravi chacha

चुपके से धड़कन में उतर जायेंगे !
राहे उल्फत में हद से गुजर जायेंगे !!
आप जो हमे इतना चाहेंगे......!
हम तो आपकी साँसों में पिघल जायेंगे

----------


## ravi chacha

आप से जब हमारी यारी हो गई !
दुनियाँ हमारी और भी प्यारी हो गई !!
इस से पहले किसी भी चीज के आदि न थे !
पर अब आपको याद करने की बिमारी हो गई !!

----------


## ravi chacha

जुबान खामौश आँखों में नमी होगी !
यही बस एक दास्ता-ऐ-जिंदगी होगी !!
भरने को तो हर जख्म भर जायेंगे !
कैसे भरेगी वो जगह जहाँ आपकी कमी होगी

----------


## ravi chacha

आँशु आँखों से कभी गिर न पाए !
न दर्द हो तुझे न कभी चोट आए !!
मेरे हिस्से में ज्यादा ख़ुशी तो नहीं !
पर रब करे वो भी तुझे मिल जाए

----------


## ravi chacha

मेरे दिल के नाज़ुक धड़कनो को !
तुमने धड़कना सिखा दिया.....!!
जब से मिला हैं प्यार तेरा !
ग़म में भी मुस्कुराना सिखा दिया !!

----------


## ravi chacha

किस कदर मुझको सताते हो तुम !
भूल जाने पे भी याद आते हो तुम..!!
जब भी खुदा से कुछ मांगता हूँ !
मेरे दिल की दुवा बन जाते हो तुम

----------


## ravi chacha

बागो - बहारो में तुम ही अच्छे लगे !
लेकिन इसमें मेरा कोई कशुर नहीं !!
कशुर हैं तो सिर्फ इस दिल का...!
जिसे हजारो में तुम ही अच्छे लगे

----------


## ravi chacha

धुप तेज़ हैं साया नहीं !
दर्द ऐसा हैं रोना आया नहीं !!
तेरे सिवा किसी को अपना माना नहीं !
क्योकि किसी को तेरे जैसा रब ने बनाया नहीं !!

----------


## ravi chacha

वक्त गुजर जाएगा याद आया करेगी !
हमारी बाते आपको अकेले में गुदगुदाया करेगी !!
याद करते और याद आया करना...!
दूरियाँ नजदीकियों में बदल जाया करेगी

----------


## ravi chacha

तुम दूर हो कर भी मेरे करीब हो !
मेरे दिल से पूछो कितने अज़ीज़ हो !!
अपनी हथेली को कभी गौर से देखना !
सायद किसी लकीर में मेरा भी नसीब हो

----------


## ravi chacha

जिंदगी बन के तेरे जान से गुजर जाऊँगा !
ऐसे न सता मैं तेरे दिल में उतर जाऊँगा !!
मैं तो तेरे प्यार का एक हार हूँ.....!
एक मोती भी टुटा तो बिखर जाऊँगा

----------


## ravi chacha

मेरे आगोश में मरने की दुवा करती थी !
वो मुझे अपनी जिंदगी कहा करती थी !!
बात किस्मत की हैं जो जुदा हो गए हम !
वर्ना वो मुझे अपनी तक़दीर कहा करती थी

----------


## ravi chacha

एक दिन इस दुनियाँ से हम चले जायेंगे !
हजारों तारों में हम आपको नज़र आयेंगे !!
आप कोई ख्वाइश खुदा से माँगना....!!
हम उसे पूरा करने के लिए उसी वक्त टूट जायेंगे

----------


## ravi chacha

कभी फूल कभी हवा बन के छा जायेंगे !
हम तो मर कर भी आपका साथ निभा जायेंगे !!
कभी आप तन्हाई में याद करना हमें...!
हँसी बनकर आपके होंठो पे उतर जायेंगे

----------


## ravi chacha

अपनी साँसों में महकता पाया हैं आपको !
हर ख्वाब में हमने बुलाया हैं आपको !!
क्यों न करे हम याद आपको....!
जब रब ने हमारे लिए बनाया हैं आपको

----------


## ravi chacha

कल न हम होंगे न कोई गिला होगा !
सिर्फ सिमटी हुई यादों का सिलसिला होगा !!
जो लम्हे हैं चलो हँस कर बिता ले...!
जाने कल जिंदगी का क्या फैसला होगा

----------


## ravi chacha

चाहे प्यार कितनो भी दूर रहे !
प्यार के सिलसिले कभी न कम होंगे !!
जब भी लगे तुम तकलीफ में हो !
पलट कर देखना तेरे पीछे हम होंगे !!

----------


## ravi chacha

दोस्ती तो एक झोका हैं हवा का !
दोस्ती तो एक नाम हैं वफ़ा का...!!
औरो के लिए चाहे कुछ भी हो !
हमारे लिए तो दोस्ती हसीन तोफा हैं खुदा का

----------


## ravi chacha

यादें होती हैं सताने के लिए !
कोई रूठता हैं फिर मनाने के लिए !!
रिश्ता बनाना कोई मुस्किल तो नहीं !
बस जान चली जाती हैं उसे निभाने के लिए

----------


## ravi chacha

लोग रुक-रुक कर संभलते क्यों है

डर लगता है इतना

तो घर से निकलते क्यों है

मैं ना दीया हू ना कोई तारा हू

रोशनी वाले मेरे नाम से जलते क्यों है

मोड होता है जवानी का संभलने के लिए


अक्सर इस मोड पर लोग फिसलते क्यों है

----------


## ravi chacha

दिल से तेरा ख़याल ना जाए तो क्या करूँ
तू ही बता तू याद आए तो में क्या करूँ
हसरत तो यह है की एक नज़र तुझे देख लूँ
मगर किस्मत वो लम्हे ना लाए तो में क्या करूँ

----------


## ravi chacha

हस्ते रहें आप हजारों के बीच में, जैसे हस्ते हैं फूल बहारों के बीच में,  रोशन हो आप दुनिया में इस तरह, जैसे होता है चाँद सितारों के बीच में

----------


## ravi chacha

सोचा था कभी तो पलट कर देखो गे इस ओर, 
पर तुम तो नाता ही तोड़ कर चल दिए;
कच्चे धागे थे जो टूट गए, समझाता हूँ अक्सर मैं खुद को, 
पर ये कम्बख्त दिल है कि मानता नहीं!

----------


## ravi chacha

सोचा ना था वो  हमें यूँ भूल जायेंगे 
इक छोटी सी खता की हम ऐसी सज़ा पायेंगे 
क्या करें हमें तो भूलना भी नहीं आता 
तुम्हारे लफ्ज़ सुने बिना अब रहा नहीं जाता 
तुम ना हो तो तुम्हारी तस्वीर से बातें कर लिया करते थे 
पर अब तो तुम्हारा अक्स भी हमसे रुसवा रहता है

----------


## ravi chacha

एक दिन मेने दिल से पूछा…

क्यूँ तू किसी पे आता है…

किसी दिन तेरे टुकड़े हो जाएँगे…

तो दिल ने कहाँ मुझे टूटने का गम नही…

तोड़ने वाले की खुशी प्यारी है

----------


## ravi chacha

फिर चाँद खिला,फिर रात थमी,

फिर दिल ने कहा,है तेरी कमी,

फिर यादो के झोके महक गये,

फिर पागल अरमान बहक गये,

फिर जन्नत सी लगती है ज़मीन,

फिर दिल ने कहा,है तेरी कमी,

----------


## ravi chacha

तेरी उल्फत को कभी नाकाम ना होने देंगे

तेरी दोस्ती को कभी बदनाम ना होने देंगे

मेरी जिंदगी में सूरज निकले ना निकले

तेरी जिंदगी में कभी शाम न होने देंगे

----------


## ravi chacha

उनको अपने हाल का हिसाब क्या देते

सवाल सारे गलत थे जवाब क्या देते

वो तो लफ्जों की हिफाज़त भी न कर सके

फिर उनके हाथों में जिंदगी की पूरी किताब क्या देते

----------


## ravi chacha

यहाँ लोगो ने खुद पर इतने परदे डाल रखे है

किसके दिलमे क्या है नज़र आना भी मुश्किल है

माना की ख्वाबो में मुलाकात होगी उनसे

पर यहाँ तो उनके बिना नींद आना भी मुश्किल है

----------


## ravi chacha

एक दिन मेने दिल से पूछा…

क्यूँ तू किसी पे आता है…

किसी दिन तेरे टुकड़े हो जाएँगे…

तो दिल ने कहाँ मुझे टूटने का गम नही…

तोड़ने वाले की खुशी प्यारी है.

----------


## ravi chacha

यह जरूरी नहीं कि
हर किसी का कोई सहारा हो
कि जिसे हम प्यार करें
उसे भी हमसे प्यार हो
कुछ कश्तियां तो समंदर मैं ही डूब जाती हैं
यह जरूरी नहीं कि हर किश्ती का कोई किनारा हो

----------


## ravi chacha

ना सवाल बन के मिला करो
ना जवाब बन के मिला करो
मेरी जिंदगी मेरा ख्वाब है
मुझे ख्वाब बन के मिला करो

----------


## ravi chacha

इतनी मोहब्बत है मेरे दिल में आपके लिये
कि यह कभी कम न हो पायेगी
जिस दिन जायेंगे इस दुनिया से
उस दिन मौत भी आंसूं बहायेगी

----------


## ravi chacha

ख्याल में आता है जब उसका चेहरा, तो लबों पे अक्सर फ़रियाद आती है
हम भूल जाते हैं उसके सारे सितम .., जब  उसकी थोड़ी सी मुहब्बत याद आती है

----------


## ravi chacha

ल जीत ले वो जीगर हम भी रखते हैं,
कातिल कर दे वो नजर हम भी रखते हैं,
वादा किया हैं किसी को सदा मुस्कुराने का,
वरना आंखो में समंदर हम भी रखते हैं

----------


## ravi chacha

उस दिल से “प्यार” करो जो तुम्हें दर्द दें,
पर उस दिल को कभी दर्द न दो जो तुम्हें “प्यार”
करेंक्यों कि तुम सारी दुनीया के लिए “एक” हो,
लेकिन किसी एक के लिए सारी दुनीया हो

----------


## ravi chacha

वादे करते हैं,कसमें खाते हैं,
फ़िर भी न जाने लोग क्यूं साथ छोड जाते हैं,
हमे तो तकलिफ़ होती है फ़ुल तोडने में भी,
न जाने कैसे लोग दिल तोड जाते

----------


## ravi chacha

करोगें याद गुजरें जमाने को,
तरसोगें हमारे साथ एक पल बिताने को,
फ़िर आवाज दोंगे हमें वापस बुलाने को,
और हम कहेंगे दरवाजा नही है स्वर्ग से वापस आने को

----------


## ravi chacha

दिल की आवाज को इजहार कहते हैं,
झुकी निगाहों को इजहार कहते हैं,
सिर्फ़ पाने का नाम इश्क नही,
कुछ खोने को भी प्यार कहते हैं

----------


## ravi chacha

हंसी ने लबों पे टिकना छोड दिया,
ख्वाबों ने सपनो में आना छोड दिया,
नही आती अब तो हिचकियां भी,
शायद आपने हमें याद करना भी छोड दिया.

----------


## ravi chacha

भी याद आती हैं,मुस्कुरा लेते हैं,
कुछ पलो के लिए हर गम भुला देते हैं,
कैसे भीग सकती है पलकें आपकी,
आपके हिस्से के आंसू तो हम बहा लेते हैं

----------


## ravi chacha

लौट जाते हैं लोग गम हमारा देख कर,
जैसे लौट जाती है लहरे किनारा देख कर,
तु कंधा न देना मेरे जनाजे को,
कही जींदा न हो जाऊं तेरा सहारा देख कर

----------


## ravi chacha

गम इस कदर मिला,
गबरा के पी गए,
खुशी थोडी सी मिली,
मिल के पी गए,
यूं तो न थे हम पीने के आदी,
शराब को तन्हा देखा,
तो तरस खा के पी गए

----------


## ravi chacha

लीखूं कुछ आज ये वक्त का तकाजा हैं,
दिल में दर्द अभी ताजा है,
गिर पडते हैं आंसू मेरे कागज पर,
लगता है कलम में स्याही कम दर्द ज्याद

----------


## ravi chacha

खुशबू  की  तरह  आपके  पास  बिखर  जायेंगे,
सकूं  बन  कर  दिल  में  उतर  जायेंगे,
महसूस  करने  की  कोशिश  तो  कीजिये,
दूर  होते  हुए  भी  पास  नज़र  आयेंगे

----------


## ravi chacha

फूलों  से  क्या  दोस्ती  करते  हो  वह  तो  मुरझा  जाते  हैं,करना  है  तो  कांटो  से  दोस्ती  करो  जो  चुभ  कर  भी  याद  आते  हैं

----------


## ravi chacha

वक्त के पन्ने पलटकर

फ़िर वो हसीं लम्हे जीने को दिल चाहता है

कभी मुशाकराते थे सभी दोस्त मिलकर

अब उन्हें साथ देखने को दिल तरस जाता है

----------


## ravi chacha

हर खुशी दिल के करीब नहीं होती

ज़िंदगी ग़मों से दूर नहीं होती

इस दोस्ती को संभाल कर रखना

क्यूंकि दोस्ती हर किसी को नसीब नहीं होती

----------


## ravi chacha

नींद  आये  भी   तो   अब  ख्वाब  कहाँ  आते  हैं ,  
तू  बता  ऐ  दील  - ऐ - बेताब , कहाँ  आते  हैं ,
हमको  खुश  रहने  के  आदाब  कहाँ  आते  हैं , 
मैं  तो  यक्मुष्ट   उससे  सौंप  दूं  सब -कुछ  लेकीन ,
एक  मुठी  में  मेरे  ख्वाब  कहाँ  आते  हैं , 
मुद्दतों  बाद  तुझे  देख  के  दील  भर आया ,
वरना  सहराओं  में  सेलाब  कहाँ  आते  हैं , 
मेरी  बेदार  निगाहों  में  अगर  भूले  से ,
नींद  आये  भी  तो  अब  ख्वाब  कहाँ  आते  हैं , 
शिद्दत -ऐ -दर्द  है  या  कसरत -ऐ -मई - नोशी  है ,
होश  में  अब  तेरे  बेताब  कहाँ  आते  हैं , 
हम  कीसी  तरह  तेरे  दर  पे  ठीकाना  कर  लें ,
हम  फकीरों  को  ये  आदाब  कहाँ  आते  हैं , 
सर - बसर  जीन  में  फ़क़त  तेरी  झलक  मीलती  थी ,
अब  मुयस्सर  हमें  वोह  ख्वाब  कहाँ  आते  हैं ,
सद्द  गया  जींदा  ही  तेरे  इश्क  दी  अग्नी छ  मैं ,

----------


## ravi chacha

दर्द में दर्द की तलाश कब तक !
जो नहीं आए उसका इंतज़ार कब तक !!
खुद के यकीन पर अब तो शक हो चला हैं !
एक झूठी आस पर ये ख्वाब कब तक...!!

----------


## ravi chacha

पत्थरो से प्यार किया नादान थे हम !
गलती हुई क्योंकी इंशान थे हम.....!!
आज जिन्हें नज़रे मिलाने में तकलीफ होती हैं !
कभी उसी सख्स की जान थे हम

----------


## ravi chacha

दुनियाँ में कौन हैं हम बेगानों का !
जो थी वो कर गई खून अरमानो का !!
खुशियाँ क्या हैं ये हमें मालुम नहीं !
गमो से भी गहरा नाता हैं हम दीवानों का

----------


## ravi chacha

मिले हो आप तो मुझसे दूर मत जाना !
जिंदगी में अकेला मुझे छोर के मत जाना !!
खता हो गई हो तो माफ कर देना मुझे !
मगर दुसरो के सहारे हमे छोर मत जाना

----------


## ravi chacha

वक़्त की रफ्तार रुक गई होती !
शरम से आँखे झुक गई होती....!!
अगर दर्द जानती शमा परवाने का !
तो जलने से पहले ही वो बुझ गई होती

----------


## ravi chacha

यह आँसू भी एक अलग परेशानी है.
ख़ुसी और गम दोनो की निशानी है.
समजने वाले के लिए तो अनमोल है.और जो ना समझ पाए उनके लिए तो सिर्फ़ पानी

----------


## ravi chacha

वक़्त के पन्नो को पलट कर कुछ याद आता है . वो गुज़रा कल जिसे दिल चाहता है
कभी बिताये थे लम्हे साथ मिलकर , आज उन दोस्तों को  देखने को  दिल  तरस जाता है

----------


## ravi chacha

ना मुस्कुराने को जी चाहता है.
ना आँसू बहाने को जी चाहता है.
आपकी याद मे क्या लिखे
बसआपके पास ही आने को जी चाहता है

----------


## ravi chacha

ज़िंदगी नहीं हूमें दोस्तों से प्यारी,
दोस्तों पे हाज़िर है जान हमारी,
आँखों में हमारी आँसू हैं तो क्या,
जान से भी प्यारी है मुस्कान तुम्हारी

----------


## ravi chacha

पीने को तो पी जाउ ज़हेर भी..
पर शर्त ये है.. की वो बाहों मे संभाले मुझको

----------


## ravi chacha

दिल के कोने से एक आवाज़ आती है, हमें हर पल उनकी याद आती हैं,
दिल पूछता है बार बार हमसे जिन्हें हम याद करते है, क्या उन्हें हमारी याद आती है

----------


## ravi chacha

हर खुशी तेरी तरफ़ मोड़ दूँ, तेरे लिए चाँद तारे तक तोड़ दू, खुशियों क  दरवाज़े तेरे लिए खोल दू, इतना काफ़ी है या दो चार झूठ और बोल दू ?

----------


## ravi chacha

अंधेरा तो कही शाम होगी,मेरी हर खुशी तेरे नाम होगी,आए दोस्त कुछ माँग कर तो देख,होतों पर हसी ओर ज़िंदगी तेरे नाम होगी

----------


## ravi chacha

मुझसे परदा है तो फिर ख्वाब मे आते क्यों हो..
प्यार की शमा मेरे दिल मे जलते क्यों हो..
अलविदा कहने को आए हो तो फिर मिलना कैसा..
है बिछड़ना तो गले लगते क्यूँ हो

----------


## ravi chacha

रात गुम्सुम है मगर चाँद खामोश नही.
कैसे कह दूं आज फिर होश नही.
ऐसा डूबा तेरी आँखो की गहराई मे.
हाथ मे जाम है मगर पीने का होश नही

----------


## ravi chacha

कोई आँखों आँखों से बात कर लेता है
कोई आँखों आँखों में मुलाकात कर लेता है
मुश्किल होता है जवाब देना
जब कोई खामोश रहकर भी सवाल कर लेता है

----------


## ravi chacha

वफ़ा भी दोस्त ने किया खूब निभाया
गम मुफ़्त मे और दर्द तोहफे मे बेजवाया
इस से बढ़ कर किया मिसाल दे
की मौत से पहले ही दोस्त ने कफ़न बेजवाया

----------


## ravi chacha

तेरी दोस्ती ने बहोत कुछ सीखा दिया.
मेरी खामोश दुनिया को जैसे हसा दिया
कर्ज़दार हूं में खुदा का, जिसने मुझे आप जैसे दोस्त से मिला दिया

----------


## ravi chacha

मुझसे परदा है तो फिर ख्वाब मे आते क्यों हो..
प्यार की शमा मेरे दिल मे जलते क्यों हो..
अलविदा कहने को आए हो तो फिर मिलना कैसा..
है बिछड़ना तो गले लगते क्यूँ हो.

----------


## ravi chacha

किसिको मोहब्बत की अचाई ने मार डाला
किसिको मोहब्बत की गहराई ने मार डाला। करके मोहब्बत कोई ना बच सका
जो बच गया उसे तन्हाई ने मार डाला

----------


## ravi chacha

दिल मे इंतेज़ार की लकीर छोड़ जाएँगे..
आँखो मे यादों की नमी छोड़ जाएँगे..
ढूँढते फ़िरोगे हमें एक दिन, ज़िंदगी मे एक यार की कमी छोड़ जाएँगे

----------


## ravi chacha

कल न हम होंगे न कोई गिला होगा !
सिर्फ सिमटी हुई यादों का सिलसिला होगा !!
जो लम्हे हैं चलो हँस कर बिता ले...!
जाने कल जिंदगी का क्या फैसला होगा !

----------


## ravi chacha

मोहब्बत के सपने दिखाते बहुत हैं !
वो रातों में हमको जगाते बहुत हैं !!
मैं आँखों में काजल लगाऊ तो कैसे !
इन आँखों को लोग रुलाते बहुत हैं

----------


## ravi chacha

कभी फूल कभी हवा बन के छा जायेंगे !
हम तो मर कर भी आपका साथ निभा जायेंगे !!
कभी आप तन्हाई में याद करना हमें...!
हँसी बनकर आपके होंठो पे उतर जायेंगे !!

----------


## ravi chacha

तलाश करो कोई तुम्हे मिल जायेगा,
मगर हमारी तरह तुम्हे कौन चाहेगा,
ज़रूर कोई चाहत की नज़र से तुम्हे देखेगा,
मगर आंखें हमारी कहाँ से लायेगा!

----------


## ravi chacha

पीने दो सारी अभी रात बाकी है| उनके नाम का एक और जाम बाकी है| जाना है  मैखाने से आज मुझे लड़खड़ाते हुए| पीने दो अभी कदमो में थोड़ी सी जान बाकी  है

----------


## ravi chacha

वक़्त गुज़रता रहा पर सांसे थमी सी थी,
मुस्कुरा रहे थे हम,
पर आँखों में नमी सी थी,
साथ हमारे ये जहाँ था सारा,
पर न जाने क्यों तुम्हारी कमी सी

----------


## ravi chacha

क्यों दिल के मेरे टुकड़े कर दिये,
क्यों मेरे आंसू को अपनी मुस्कान से बहा दिये,
गुनाह क्या था मेरा बस चाहना तुम्हे,
क्यों मेरी ज़िन्दगी में तुने दर्द भर्दिये

----------


## ravi chacha

समाज दो अपनी यादो को,
वो बिन बुलाये पास आया करती है,
आप तो दूर रहकर सताते हो मगर,
वो पास आकर रुलाया करती है

----------


## ravi chacha

हसना हमारा किसी को गवारा नहीं होता
हर मुसाफिर जिंदगी का सहारा नहीं होता
मिलते है बहोत लोग इस तनहा जिंदगी मे
पर कोई दोस्त तुमसा प्यारा नहीं होता

----------


## ravi chacha

मेहेक मोहब्बत की कम नहीं होती,
मोहब्बत से भी जिंदगी कम नहीं होती,
साथ ज़िन्दगी मे दोस्ती का हो अगर,
तो ज़िन्दगी ‘जन्नत’ से कम नहीं होती

----------


## ravi chacha

जो पल पल चलती रहे रहे वो है ज़िन्दगी
जो हर पल जलती रहे वो है रौशनी
जो पल पल खिलती रहे वो है मोहब्बत
जो किसी भी पल साथ न छोडे वो है
दोस्ती

----------


## ravi chacha

इश्क और दोस्ती मेरी ज़िन्दगी का उन्वान है
इश्क मेरी रूह और दोस्ती मेरा इमान है
इश्क पे करदो फ़िदा मी अपनी सारी ज़िन्दगी
मगर दोस्ती पर मेरा
इश्क भी कुर्बान है

----------


## ravi chacha

*जिंदगी देने वाले , मरता छोड़ गये,
अपनापन जताने वाले तन्हा छोड़ गये,

जब पड़ी जरूरत हमें अपने हमसफर की,
वो जो साथ चलने वाले, रास्ता मोड़ गये|*

----------


## ravi chacha

*गुनाह करके सज़ा से डरते हैं,
जहर पी के दवा से डरते हैं,

दुश्मनों के सितम का खौफ नहीं,
हम तो दोस्तों की वफ़ा से डरते हैं |*

----------


## ravi chacha

*कोई अच्छी सी सज़ा दो मुझको,
चलो ऐसा करो भूला दो मुझको,

तुमसे बिछडु तो मौत आ जाये
दिल की गहराई से ऐसी दुआ दो मुझको |*

----------


## ravi chacha

*ना पूछ मेरे सब्र की इंतेहा कहाँ तक हैं,
तू सितम कर ले, तेरी हसरत जहाँ तक हैं,

वफ़ा की उम्मीद, जिन्हें होगी उन्हें होगी,
हमें तो देखना है, तू बेवफ़ा कहाँ तक हैं |*

----------


## ravi chacha

*अभी ना जाओ छोड़ कर… के दिल अभी भरा नहीं…
अभी-अभी तो आये हो, अभी-अभी तो…
अभी-अभी तो आये हो.. बहार बन के छाए हो…
हवा ज़रा महक तो ले… नज़र ज़रा बहेक़ तो ले…
यह शाम ढल तो ले ज़रा… यह दिल संभल तो ले ज़रा…
मैं थोड़ी देर जी तो लूं… नशे के घूँट पी तो लूं…
अभी तो कुछ कहा नहीं… अभी तो कुछ सुना नहीं…
अभी ना जाओ छोड़ कर… के दिल अभी भरा नहीं… 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*अभी ना जाओ छोड़ कर… के दिल अभी भरा नहीं…
अभी-अभी तो आये हो, अभी-अभी तो…
अभी-अभी तो आये हो.. बहार बन के छाए हो…
हवा ज़रा महक तो ले… नज़र ज़रा बहेक़ तो ले…
यह शाम ढल तो ले ज़रा… यह दिल संभल तो ले ज़रा…
मैं थोड़ी देर जी तो लूं… नशे के घूँट पी तो लूं…
अभी तो कुछ कहा नहीं… अभी तो कुछ सुना नहीं…
अभी ना जाओ छोड़ कर… के दिल अभी भरा नहीं… 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*हंगामा है क्यूं बरपा.. थोडी सी जो पी ली है..
डाका तो नहीं डाला.. चोरी तो नहीं की है..

उस मे से नही मतलब.. दिल जिस से है बेगाना..
मकसुद है उस मे से.. दिल ही मे जो खिंचती है..

सूरज में लगे धब्बा.. कुदरत के करिश्में हैं..
बुत हमको कहें काफ़िर.. अल्लाह की मर्ज़ी है..

ना तजुर्बाकारी से वाईज़ की ये बातें हैं..
इस रंग को क्या जाने.. पूछो तो कभी पी है..

वा दिल में की सदमे दो.. या की मे के सब सह लो..
उनका भी अजब दिल है.. मेरा भी अजब जी है.. 

हर ज़र्रा चमकता है.. अनवार-ए-इलाही से..
हर सांस ये कहती है.. हम हैं तो खुदाई है..

हंगामा है क्यूं बरपा.. थोडी सी जो पी ली है..
डाका तो नहीं डाला.. चोरी तो नहीं की है..

थोडी सी जो पी ली है.. 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*करके मोहब्बत अपनी खता हो.. ऐसा भी हो सकता है..
वोह अब भी पाबंद-ए-वफ़ा हो.. ऐसा भी हो सकता है..

दरवाजे पर आहट सुनके उसकी तरफ़ ध्यान क्यूं गया..
आने वाली सिर्फ़ हवा हो.. ऐसा भी हो सकता है..
वोह अब भी पाबंद-ए-वफ़ा हो.. ऐसा भी हो सकता है..

अर्ज़-ए-तलब पे उसकी चुप से ज़ाहिर है इंकार मगर..
शायद वो कुछ सोच रहा हो.. ऐसा भी हो सकता है..
वोह अब भी पाबंद-ए-वफ़ा हो.. ऐसा भी हो सकता है..

खून-ए-तमन्ना करना उसका शेवा है मंज़ूर मगर..
हांथ मे उसके रंग-ए-हिना हो.. ऐसा भी हो सकता है..
वोह अब भी पाबंद-ए-वफ़ा हो.. ऐसा भी हो सकता है..

करके मोहब्बत अपनी खता हो.. ऐसा भी हो सकता है..
वोह अब भी पाबंद-ए-वफ़ा हो.. ऐसा भी हो सकता है*

----------


## ravi chacha

*करके मोहब्बत अपनी खता हो.. ऐसा भी हो सकता है..
वोह अब भी पाबंद-ए-वफ़ा हो.. ऐसा भी हो सकता है..

दरवाजे पर आहट सुनके उसकी तरफ़ ध्यान क्यूं गया..
आने वाली सिर्फ़ हवा हो.. ऐसा भी हो सकता है..
वोह अब भी पाबंद-ए-वफ़ा हो.. ऐसा भी हो सकता है..

अर्ज़-ए-तलब पे उसकी चुप से ज़ाहिर है इंकार मगर..
शायद वो कुछ सोच रहा हो.. ऐसा भी हो सकता है..
वोह अब भी पाबंद-ए-वफ़ा हो.. ऐसा भी हो सकता है..

खून-ए-तमन्ना करना उसका शेवा है मंज़ूर मगर..
हांथ मे उसके रंग-ए-हिना हो.. ऐसा भी हो सकता है..
वोह अब भी पाबंद-ए-वफ़ा हो.. ऐसा भी हो सकता है..

करके मोहब्बत अपनी खता हो.. ऐसा भी हो सकता है..
वोह अब भी पाबंद-ए-वफ़ा हो.. ऐसा भी हो सकता है.*

----------


## ravi chacha

*हम रहें या न रहें कल, कल याद आयेंगे ये पल..
पल ये हैं प्यार के पल.. चल आ मेरे संग चल..
चल सोचें क्या.. छोटी सी है ज़िन्दगी..
कल मिल जायें, तो होगी खुश-नसीबी..
हम रहें या न रहें.. कल याद आयेंगे येह पल..

हम रहें या न रहें कल, कल याद आयेंगे ये पल..
पल ये हैं प्यार के पल.. चल आ मेरे संग चल..
चल सोचें क्या.. छोटी सी है ज़िन्दगी..
कल मिल जाये, तो होगी खुश-नसीबी.. हम रहें या न रहें.. कल याद आयेंगे ये पल..

शाम का आंचल ओढ के अयी.. देखो वो रात सुहानी..
आ लिखदें हम दोनो मिलके.. अपनी ये प्रेम कहानी..

हम रहें या न रहें.. कल याद आयेंगे ये पल..

आने वाली सुबह जाने, रंग क्या लाये दीवानी..
मेरी चाहत को रख लेना, जैसे कोई निशानी..
हम रहें या न रहें.. याद आयेंगे ये पल..

हम रहें या न रहें कल, कल याद आयेंगे ये पल..
पल येह हैं प्यार के पल.. चल आ मेरे संग चल..
चल सोचें क्या.. छोटी सी है ज़िन्दगी..
कल मिल जायें, तो होगी खुश-नसीबी..

हम रहें या न रहें.. कल याद आयेंगे ये पल.. 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*मौला मेरे.. मौला मेरे..

मौला मेरे.. मौला मेरे..

मौला मेरे.. मौला..

आंखे तेरी.. इतनी हसीन..

के इनका आशिक मैं बन गया हूं..

मुझको बसाले इनमे तू.. 



मुझसे ये हर घडी मेरा दिल कहे..

तुम ही हो इसकी आरज़ू..

मुझसे ये हर घडी मेरे लब कहें..

तेरी ही हो सब गुफ़्तगू..



बातें तेरी इतनी हसीन..

मैं याद इनको जब करता हूं..

फ़ूलों सी आये खुश्बू..



रख लूं छुपाके मैं कहीं, तुझको..

साया भी तेरा ना मैं दूं..

रख लूं बनाके कहीं घर मैं तुझे..

साथ तेरे मैं ही रहूं..



जुल्फ़ें तेरी इतनी घनी..

देखके इनको ये सोचता हूं..

साये मे इनके मैं जीयूं..



मौला मेरे.. मौला मेरे..

मौला मेरे.. मौल मेरे..

मेरा दिल येही बोला..

यारा राज़ ये इसने है मुझपर खोला..

के है अश्क-ए-मोहब्बत है जिसके दिल मे..

उसको पसंद करता है मौला मेरा दिल..

यही बोला..

मौला मेरे.. मौला मेरे..

मेरे मौला.. 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*पता नहीं कौन से मोड पर..
ज़िन्दगी हम से तुम्हारा साथ मांगेगी..

रास्तों के पत्थर ना गिरादें मुझे..
इन लडखडाती राहों से डर के तुम्हारा हांथ मांगेगी..

उजाले भी ऐसे मिले कि रोशनी से जल गये हम..
इन उजालों से छिप कर कोई हसीन रात मांगेगी..

आज़मायेगी लम्हा-लम्हा दोस्ती ये हमारी..
वक्त की कोई घडी, वादे भरी बात मांगेगी..

हम अकेले रहें, या रहे भीड में..
आरज़ू दिल की तो बस तेरी मुलाकात मांगेगी..

ज़िन्दगी के सफ़र मे, ओ मेरे हमसफ़र..
ना जाने किस वक्त मोहब्बत, तुझसे अपने जज़बात मांगेगी..*

----------


## ravi chacha

*ये जो ज़िन्दगी की किताब है..
ये किताब भी क्या खिताब है..
कहीं एक हसीं सा ख्वाब है..
कही जान-लेवा अज़ाब है..

कहीं आंसू की है दास्तान..
कहीं मुस्कुराहटों का है बयान..
कई चेहरे हैं इसमे छिपे हुये..
एक अजीब सा ये निकाब है..

कहीं खो दिया, कहीं पा लिया..
कहीं रो लिया..
कहीं गा लिया..
कहीं छीन लेती है हर खुशी..
कहीं मेहरबान ला-ज़वाब है..

कहीं छांव है, कहीं धूप है..
कहीं बरकतों की हैं बारिशें..
तो कहीं, और ही कोई रूप है..

ये जो ज़िन्दगी की किताब है..
ये खिताब लाजवाब है.. 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*वो दिल ही क्या जो तेरे मिलने की दुआ ना करे..

मैं तुझको भूल के ज़िन्दा रहूं, ये खुदा ना करे..

रहेगा साथ, तेरा प्यार, ज़िन्दगी बन कर..

ये और बात, मेरी ज़िन्दगी अब वफ़ा ना करे..

ये ठीक है माना, नहीं मरता कोई जुदाई में..

खुदा किसी को, किसी से जुदा ना करे..

सुना है उसको मोहब्ब्त दुआयें देती है..

जो दिल पे चोट तो खाये, पर गिला ना करे..

ज़माना देख चुका है, परख चुका है उसे..

“कातिल” जान से जाये, पर इल्तिजा ना करे.*

----------


## ravi chacha

*"एक वादा था तेरा हर वादे के पीछे,
तू मिलेगी मुझे हर दरवाज़े के पीछे,
पर तू मुझे रुसवा कर गई,
एक तू ही न थी मेरे जनाजे के पीछे".



इतने में लड़की की आवाज़ आई,
She said . . . . .

एक वादा था मेरा हर वादे के पीछे,
मैं मिलूंगी तुझे हर दरवाज़े के पीछे,
पर तुने ही मूड़ के न देखा,
एक और जनाज़ा था तेरे जनाज़े के पीछे....*

----------


## ravi chacha

*लौट जाती है दुनिया गम हमारा देखकर,
जैसे लौट जाती हैं लेहरें किनारा देखकर,
तू कान्धा न देना मेरे जानाज़े को ऐ दोस्त,
कही फ़िर जिंदा न हो जाऊं तेरा सहारा देख कर. 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*लौट जाती है दुनिया गम हमारा देखकर,
जैसे लौट जाती हैं लेहरें किनारा देखकर,
तू कान्धा न देना मेरे जानाज़े को ऐ दोस्त,
कही फ़िर जिंदा न हो जाऊं तेरा सहारा देख कर. 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*बनो सहारा बे-सहारों के लिए,
बनो किनारा बे-किनारों के लिए,
जो जीये अपने लिए तोः क्या जीये,
जी सको तोः जियो हजारो के लिए. 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*हमको बताया था उन्होंने एक बार,
की उनको सिर्फ़ उजाले ही भाते हैं,
कहीं वो डर न जायें अंधेरे में,
इस लिए रौशनी के लिए हम दिल जलाते हैं,*

----------


## ravi chacha

*लबो पे आज उनका नाम आ गया,
प्यासे के हाथ में जैसे जाम आ गया,
डोले कदम तो गिरा उनकी बाहों में जाकर,
आज हमारा पीना ही हमारे काम आ गया. 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*लबो पे आज उनका नाम आ गया,
प्यासे के हाथ में जैसे जाम आ गया,
डोले कदम तो गिरा उनकी बाहों में जाकर,
आज हमारा पीना ही हमारे काम आ गया.*

----------


## ravi chacha

*बड़ी आसानी से दिल लगाये जाते हैं,
पर बड़ी मुश्किल से वादे निभाए जाते हैं,
ले जाती है मोहब्बत उन राहो पर,
जहा दिए नही दिल जलाए जाते हैं.*

----------


## ravi chacha

*येः आईने से अकेले में गुफ्तगू क्या है,
जो मैं नहीं तो फिर यह तेरे रूबरू क्या है,
इसी उम्मीद पे काटी है ज़िन्दगी मैंने,
वोः काश पूछते मुझसे के आरज़ू क्या है.*

----------


## ravi chacha

*येः आईने से अकेले में गुफ्तगू क्या है,
जो मैं नहीं तो फिर यह तेरे रूबरू क्या है,
इसी उम्मीद पे काटी है ज़िन्दगी मैंने,
वोः काश पूछते मुझसे के आरज़ू क्या है. 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*ख्वाबों और ख़्यालों का चमन सारा जल गया,
ज़िंदगी का नशा मेरा धुआ बन कर उड़ गया...
जाने कैसे जी रहे है, क्या तलाश रहे है हम,
आँसू पलकों पर मेरी ख़ुशियों से उलझ गया...

सौ सदियों के जैसे लंबी लगती है ये ग़म की रात,
कतरा कतरा मेरी ज़िंदगी का इस से आकर जुड़ गया...
मौत दस्तक दे मुझे तू, अब अपनी पनाह दे दे,
ख़तम कर ये सिलसिला, अब दर्द हद से बढ़ गया... 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*जब कोई ख्याल दिल से टकराता है ॥
दिल ना चाह कर भी, खामोश रह जाता है ॥
कोई सब कुछ कहकर, प्यार जताता है॥
कोई कुछ ना कहकर भी, सब बोल जाता है ॥ 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*जब कोई ख्याल दिल से टकराता है ॥
दिल ना चाह कर भी, खामोश रह जाता है ॥
कोई सब कुछ कहकर, प्यार जताता है॥
कोई कुछ ना कहकर भी, सब बोल जाता है ॥*

----------


## ravi chacha

*उनके पीछे लगे रहेंगे जब तक ना वो इकरार करेंगे।
हर हाल में अपने ख्वाबों को हम साकार करेंगे।।
सात जन्मों तक तुमने ना मिलने की कसमें खाई हैं।
कोई बात नहीं हम आठवें जन्म का इन्तजार करेंगे।। 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*तूफान-ए-सागर के जज्बातों को गले लगा लो।
अपने प्यार की गंगा सागर में मिला दो।।
मैं कब तक रहूं प्यासा, मैं क्यों रहूं प्यासा।
मुझे सागर बना दो, सागर बना दो मुझे सागर बना दो।*

----------


## ravi chacha

*तूफान-ए-सागर के जज्बातों को गले लगा लो।
अपने प्यार की गंगा सागर में मिला दो।।
मैं कब तक रहूं प्यासा, मैं क्यों रहूं प्यासा।
मुझे सागर बना दो, सागर बना दो मुझे सागर बना दो।*

----------


## ravi chacha

*प्यार के पत्ते नफरत की आंधियों में घिर गए।
तुमने उजाड़ना चाहा और हम हंसते-हंसते उजड़ गए।
मुर्दे बदन पर कफन डालने का रिवाज था।
तुम मरहम लगाकर एक और जख्म कर गए।। 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*इस दिल पर तेरा ही नाम लिखा लेंगे।
तेरे ही ख्वाब आए यादों में ऐसे बसा लेंगे।।
अगर मिल न सको तो तस्वीर भेज देना।
हम तेरी तस्वीर से ही काम चला लेंगे। 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*कोई दौलत, कोई तख्तोताज के दीवाने हैं।
कोई ताजमहल, कोई मुमताज के दीवाने हैं।।
शरमा कर मत छुपा चेहरे को पर्दे में।
हम चेहरे के नहीं तेरी आवाज के दीवाने हैं।।*

----------


## ravi chacha

*कोई दौलत, कोई तख्तोताज के दीवाने हैं।
कोई ताजमहल, कोई मुमताज के दीवाने हैं।।
शरमा कर मत छुपा चेहरे को पर्दे में।
हम चेहरे के नहीं तेरी आवाज के दीवाने हैं।। 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*वो जिन्दगी में ना आई तो उसे दिल में बसा लिया।
इस तरह रग-रग में समाकर वो मेरी खुदा बन गई।।
मैंने नजरें लड़ाई थी वर्षों पहले जिस हसीना से।
पहले वो आँखों का सपना फिर मन की पूजा बन गई।। 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*अपनी गलियों से गुजरने का ना दोष दो हमें।
दीवानगी खींच लाती है दिल के हाथों लाचार हैं हम।।
तेरी गलियों के बिना तड़प-तड़प के मर जाएंगे !
तेरी गलियां वो दवा है जिसके बीमार हैं हम।। 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*मोहब्बत करने वालों के चालान काटे जाएंगे।
वफा करनेवालों के नाम छांटे जाएंगे।।
तीन कदम मेरे लिए भी रख छोड़ना।
सुना है आशिकों को श्मशान बांटे जाएंगे।। 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*क्यों दिल के मरीज को दवा दे रही हो।
मोहब्बत वो भी तुम्हें क्या कह रही हो।।
पास आने से ये आग भड़क जाएगी।
क्यों आग को तुम हवा दे रही हो।। 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*बस इतना ही है मेरी मोहब्बत का फसाना।
मैं रोता हूं हंसता है मुझ पर जमाना।।
दिल के टूटे हुए तार यही कहते हैं
मर जाना पर किसी से दिल ना लगाना।। 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*बस इतना ही है मेरी मोहब्बत का फसाना।
मैं रोता हूं हंसता है मुझ पर जमाना।।
दिल के टूटे हुए तार यही कहते हैं
मर जाना पर किसी से दिल ना लगाना।। 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*तेरी आँखों में मोहब्बत का नशा है ये।
मैंने जो निभाई आज तक वो वफा है ये।।
तपती धूप में भी छत पर खड़े रहना।
अगर प्यार नहीं तो और क्या है ये। 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*इस पागल दिल को कोई समझाने वाला नहीं।।
अंधेरे में शमा कोई जलाने वाला नहीं।
क्यों दरवाजे पे टकटकी लगाए बैठा है नादान।
इस घर में अब कोई आने वाला नहीं।। 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*जब से हमें उन पे प्यार आया।
उनकी जवानी में एक नया निखार आया।।
वो इस तरह समा गए मेरी बाहों में।
जैसे आज उन्हें मेरी वफा पे ऐतबार आया।। 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*एक दीवाना प्यार तुझे बेशुमार करता है।
बिछड़ा यार मिल जाए खुदा से पुकार करता है।।
ये सोचकर चढ़ जाना छत पर कभी-कभार
कि एक पगला सड़कों पर खड़ा तेरा इंतजार करता है।। 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*ऐ दिल मत हो उनके प्रेम में पागल
तुझे जमाने वाले मजनू कहकर चिढ़ाएंगे।।
अगर पा न सका उनको जीवन में।
तो बेवफा का नाम देकर तोहमत लगाएंगे।। 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*लोगों के ठहाकों के साथ मैंने बहाए आंसू।
ना जाने किस-किस को मैंने दिखाए आंसू।।
महफिलों में जब भी उनका जिक्र आया यारों।
तो मेरी इन आंखों में आए आंसू।। 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*एक हंसी का फव्वारा सा फेंक गई वो।
मेरा दिल अंगारों सा सेंक गई वो।।
उसके दिए सारे ज़ख्मों को भूल गया।
जब एक बार मुझे मुड़कर देख गई वो।।*

----------


## ravi chacha

*उजड़ा ये चमन मेरा दोबारा बसाया ना जाएगा।
दिल चीर लूंगा पर जख्म दिखाया ना जाएगा।।
सीना सामने है कत्ल कर डाल जालिम।
मगर अफसोस खंजर तुझसे उठाया ना जाएगा।। 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*उठने लगा जब मेरे प्यार का जनाजा।
तब हुआ उन्हें मेरी मोहब्बत का अंदाजा।।
जब मेरी कब्र खोद रहे थे दुनिया वाले।
तब रो रही थी वो, करके बंद दरवाजा।। 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*जिधर से वो निकलीं उनके पीछे-पीछे कारवां चल पड़ा।
जमीं सरकने लगी पीछे-पीछे उनके आसमां चल पड़ा।।
मैं पीछे गया तो लोगों ने मुझे बदनाम कर दिया।
कोई नहीं बोला जब उनके पीछे सारा जहां चल पड़ा।। 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*दरिया देखे हैं, किनारे देखे हैं।
सैकड़ों चांद सितारे देखे हैं।।
जो एक तरफा प्यार में जलते हैं जिन्दगी भर।
मैंने ऐसे-ऐसे आशिक बेचारे देखे हैं।।*

----------


## ravi chacha

*धुआं-धुआं सा हो रहा था वो।
हर घड़ी, हर पल, रो रहा था वो।।
चलो अच्छा हुआ जो जल गया।
मुद्दत से सीने पर आग ढो रहे थे 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*अब भी तेरे हुस्न का असर बाकी है।
दिल टकराकर टूट जाएगा तेरे सीने में पत्थर बाकी है।।
सितमगर फिर तुझे मौका ना मिले शायद।
जी भरकर बर्बाद कर ले जो थोड़ी कसर बाकी है।। 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*शाख में कांटे कितने भी हों
पर छांव कभी चुभती नहीं है
कोशिश जारी कितनी भी हो
आरी से पानी कटता नहीं है 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*मेरा दर्द मेरा सिर्फ खुदा जानता है
फिर तुझे कैसे कह दूं, तू खुदा तो नहीं
माना तू बंदा है मेरे खुदा का
तू हिस्सा है उसका, पर उस सा नहीं 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*छोटा समझ के किसी को यूं नकारा नहीं करते
बीज को आकार से उसके नापा नहीं करते
हो हकीकत कितनी भी किताब में किसी की
आंख से पढ़ने को ही पढ़ना नहीं कहते 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*लगा के इल्ज़ाम कोई वो मुझको छोड़ जाता
तन्हाई काटने का कोई इंतजाम कर जाता
चुभते ही रहते भले, मुझे अल्फाज ही उसके
पर मुझसे थी उम्मीद उसको, ये अंदाजा लग जाता 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*उलझें रहेंगे आप सदा, एक सवाल में
छिड़ेगी जब भी बात कभी मेरे बारे में
दिल भी बहुत दुखेगा, आंखें भी रोएंगी
जब भी करोगे फैसला, तुम अपने बारे में 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*साथ देने को मन करता है, उसको तन्हा देखकर
रुलाने को जी करता है, उसकी आंखें देखकर
बह जाए गर खुलके तो, इस जी को तसल्ली हो
कैसे खुले में घूमता है, वो खुद को समेटकर 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*साथ देने को मन करता है, उसको तन्हा देखकर
रुलाने को जी करता है, उसकी आंखें देखकर
बह जाए गर खुलके तो, इस जी को तसल्ली हो
कैसे खुले में घूमता है, वो खुद को समेटकर 						*

----------


## sudhirraj

बात  दिन  की  नहीं , अब  रात  से  दर  लगता  है ,
घर  है  कच्चा   मेरा , बरसात  से  दर  लगता  है  ... !

तेरे  तोहफे  न e तो  बस  खून  के  आंसू  ही  दिए ,
ज़िन्दगी  अब  तेरी  सौग़ात  से  दर  लगता  है  ... !!

प्यार  को  छोड़  कर  तुम  और  कोई  बात  करो ,
अब  मुझे  प्यार  की  हर  बात  से  दर  लगता  है  ... !!!

मेरी  खातिर  ना वो  बदनाम  कही   हो  जायें ,
इस  लिए  उन   की  मुलाक़ात  से  डर  लगता  है  ... !!!!

----------


## ravi chacha

*तारीफ कर रहे हैं सब, मेरी इस जहान में
क्या जानते नहीं हैं वो, अभी मैं नहीं मरा
निभा रहे हैं सब रिवाज जीते जी मेरे
जिंदा दफन करके क्या उनका, दिल नहीं भरा*

----------


## simply_deep

*में तेरी मस्त निगाही का भरम रखा लूँगा..
होश आयेगा तो भी कह दूंगा मुझे होंश नहीं है..*

----------


## ravi chacha

*तिनके को बहाना बनाया है
कभी आँखों में पानी मारकर
कभी रोने का शोर छुपाया है
नहाते में नलका खोलकर 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*आज लौटा है तो, वो मांगने सामान अपना
हाल पूछा भी तो, सुना के फैसला अपना
बात भी क्या हुई सिर्फ सवाल हुए
सफाई देने में किस्सा तमाम हुआ अपना*

----------


## ravi chacha

*कतरन ही रहने दो मुझे, बंटा-बंटा ही रहने दो
ऐसा न हो जुड़ने से मैं, कहीं पढ़ने में आ जाऊं
मत बिछाओ पलकों को तुम इंतजार में मेरी
ऐसा न हो मैं आंसू बनकर, आंखों में आ जाऊं*

----------


## ravi chacha

*ज्यादा लिखा मैंने अगर, तो बनकर किताब रह जाऊंगा
आया नहीं हूं हाथ अब तक, फिर एक बार में आ जाऊंगा
रख देगा फिर गुलाब कोई सूखने को मुझमें
या बनके मैं संग्रह किसी का, अलमारी में रह जाऊंगा 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*अपने बारे में कहूंगा तो कईयों का जिक्र हो जाएगा
मानते हो जिनको भला वो भी बुरा हो जाएगा
छोड़िये क्या छेड़नी बातें मेरे जहन की
मेरे बयां से मेरा कोई अपना खफा हो जाएगा 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*शुमार कर न अभी मेरा इन निगाहों में
मैं इस हजूम से दामन बचा के निकलूँगा
घिरा हूँ आज अँधेरों के दरमियाँ लेकन
मैं एक मशाले-फ़रदा जला के निकलूँगा 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*कोई मेरे बारे में कब ये सोचता होगा,
मैं भी इन अँधेरों में बुझ गया तो क्या होगा।
सुबह मेरे माथे पर इस क़दर लहू कैसा,
रात मेरे चेहरे पर आईना गिरा होगा।।*

----------


## ravi chacha

*कोई मेरे बारे में कब ये सोचता होगा,
मैं भी इन अँधेरों में बुझ गया तो क्या होगा।
सुबह मेरे माथे पर इस क़दर लहू कैसा,
रात मेरे चेहरे पर आईना गिरा होगा।।*

----------


## ravi chacha

*मिलेंगे अब हमें हर सू डरावने मंज़र।
हमारे साथ वो आए जो बदहवास न हो।।
न जाने कब से लहू पी रहा है वो अपना।
ख़ुदा करे कि किसी को भी ऐसी प्यास न हो।। 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*हर इंसान सपनो का जन्हा बनता है,
पर वो सपना ही रह जाता है,
पंछी उड़कर आसमान तक जाते तो है,
पर कुछ जमीन से उड़ ही नही पाते है,
कुछ के सपने सपने ही रह जाते है,
तो कुछ का सपना साकार हो जाता है,
हर इंसान सपनो का जन्हा बनता है............... 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*पंछी घरोंदो में जाकर सपने तो सजाते है,
पर आँख खुलने पर सपनो से दूर हो जाते है,
जब नए रिश्ते बनते है तो पुराने छुट जाते है,
नए रिस्तो में दिल ख़ुद को भूल जाता है,
हर इंसान सपनो का जन्हा बनता है......... 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*आँखे जब बंद है तो सपनो की दुनिया दिखती है,
खुली जब आँखे तो अपनों की दुनिया मिलती है,
कितने अनजान रिश्ते है ये दिल सहम जाता है,
याद करू कुछ और,कोई और याद आता है,
हर इंसान सपनो का जन्हा बनता है............*

----------


## ravi chacha

*सूरज की चंचल किरणे जब धरती से मिलने आती है,
देख इस मधुर मिलन को चिड़िया गाने गाती है,
इन किरणों की चमक से ही खेत सुनहरे लगते है,
सुनकर आहट इन किरणों की सोते सपने जगते है,
सूरज की चंचल किरणे जब धरती से मिलने आती है ......*

----------


## ravi chacha

*तो हमने इंतजार मे देखा है,
चाहत का असर प्यार मे देखा है,
लोग ढुंढते है जिसे मंदिर मस्जिद मे,
उस खुदाको मैने आपमे देखा है 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*दूर तलक गूंजते हैं यहाँ सन्नाटे रात भर
दिन के शोर ओ शराबे में भी होता हूँ मैं तन्हाँ!
दिल की आवाज़ भी सुन लो, सुन लो मेरी आरज़ू
कहाँ तलाशूँ तुझे मैं, तुम हो कहाँ, मैं हूँ कहाँ? 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*उनकी आंखों की गहराई के दीदार न कर पाए।
दिल ने कोशिश तो बहुत की पर बात
न कर पाए।क्या कशिश थी उनकी मासूमियत की मेरे दिल में,
उन्होंने दी इजाजत
पर हम आंखें चार न कर पाए। 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*इंसानों के कन्धों पे इंसान जा रहा हैं,
कफ़न में लिपटे कुछ अरमान जा रहा है।
जिन्हें नही मिली मोहब्बत इस दुनिया में,
मोहब्बत पाने वो कब्रिस्तान जा रहा है। 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*क्यों रात-दिन रोते हो उसके लिए,
जो न था तुम्हारा एक पल के लिए।
अश्कों से कहो, अब थम भी जाएँ,
मैं हूँ तुम्हारा, तुम्हे जीना है मेरे लिए।*

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

> [इंसानों के कन्धों पे इंसान जा रहा हैं,
> कफ़न में लिपटे कुछ अरमान जा रहा है।
> जिन्हें नही मिली मोहब्बत इस दुनिया में,
> मोहब्बत पाने वो कब


जनाजा रोक कर मेरा वो इस अंदाज से बोली।

गली हमने कही थी तुम तो दुनिया छोड़े जाते हो॥

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

> जनाजा रोक कर मेरा वो इस अंदाज से बोली।
> गली हमने कही थी तुम तो दुनिया छोड़े जाते हो॥


प्रेमिका कि आत्मा कि आवाज-
तू तो कहता था मिलूंगा हर मोड़ पे हर दरवाजे के पीछे
मेरा हर अश्क होगा तेरे हर अश्क के पीछे
पर तू ईतना बेवफा निकला कि सब थे पर तू न था मेरे जनाजे के पीछे।

प्रेमी का जबाब-
हां मैँ कहता था मिलूंगा हर मोड़ पे हर दरवाजे के पीछे
मेरा हर अश्क होगा तेरे हर अश्क के पीछे
पर तू तो ईतनी बेवफा निकली कि मुड़कर भी न देखा एक और जनाजा था तेरे जनाजे के पीछे॥

----------


## sudhirraj

सब  कुछ  लुटा  दिया  फ़क़त  तुझ  पे  भरोसा  कर  के ,
 जाने  क्यूँ  बोहुत  रोये  हम  आज  ऐसा  कर  के  ... !

 ये  बता  मेरी  बे -बसी  पे  मुस्कुराने  वाले ,
 काया  मिला  तुझ  को  मेरे  दुःख  में  इजाफा  कर  के  ... !!

 क्या   कभी  तू  ने  भी  मुझ  से  मोहब्बत  की  थी ,
 पूछ  ज़रा  खुद  को  आईने  में  खड़ा  कर  के  ... !!!

 काश  तू  मेरे  दर्द  में  हमदर्द  बना  होता ,
 तू  ने  तो  छोड़  दिया  मुझ  को  तमाशा  कर  के  ... !!!!

----------


## sudhirraj

हर  एक  कश्ती  का  अपना  तजुर्बा  होता  है  दरिया  में ,
 सफ़र  में  रोज़  ही  मंझधार  हो  ऐसा  नहीं  होता  ... !!

 सिखा  देती  हैं  चलना  ठोकरें  भी  राहगीरों  को ,
 कोई  रास्ता  सदा  दुश्वार  हो  ऐसा  नहीं  होता  ... !!!

 कहीं  तो  कोई  होगा  जिस  को  अपनी  भी  ज़रुरत  हो ,
 हर  इक  बाज़ी  में  दिल  की  हार  हो  ऐसा  नहीं  होता  ... !!!!

----------


## sudhirraj

कोई मिट गया किसी की रुसवाई में
 कोई मिट गया किसी की बेवफाई में
 वो बहुत खुश थी मेरे मरने की खबर सुनकर
 बहुत सारे बाराती  आये थे इसलिए मेरे विदाई में!

----------


## sudhirraj

करो  विस्वास   तो  एक  आश  हूँ 
 वरना  जिन्दा  एक   लाश  हूँ 
 मुकद्दर  के   खेल  को  कोई  क्या  करे 
 जिन्दा  रखने  वाला  एक  साँस  हूँ 
 कभी  तो  अपने   जमीर  को  भी  जगा 
 तुम्हें  जगाने  वाली   एक  प्यास  हूँ 
 बिना   संगम  की  अगर  तुम्हें  मन  नहीं 
 तो  झुमने  वाला  एक  मीठा  रास  हूँ ........

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

सुधीर जी बहुत अच्छा लिख रहे हो एकदम दिल से निकले जज्बात!!!

----------


## ravi chacha

*हर इंसान सपनो का जन्हा बनता है,
पर वो सपना ही रह जाता है,
पंछी उड़कर आसमान तक जाते तो है,
पर कुछ जमीन से उड़ ही नही पाते है,
कुछ के सपने सपने ही रह जाते है,
तो कुछ का सपना साकार हो जाता है,
हर इंसान सपनो का जन्हा बनता है............*

----------


## ravi chacha

*पंछी घरोंदो में जाकर सपने तो सजाते है,
पर आँख खुलने पर सपनो से दूर हो जाते है,
जब नए रिश्ते बनते है तो पुराने छुट जाते है,
नए रिस्तो में दिल ख़ुद को भूल जाता है,
हर इंसान सपनो का जन्हा बनता है......... 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*आँखे जब बंद है तो सपनो की दुनिया दिखती है,
खुली जब आँखे तो अपनों की दुनिया मिलती है,
कितने अनजान रिश्ते है ये दिल सहम जाता है,
याद करू कुछ और,कोई और याद आता है,
हर इंसान सपनो का जन्हा बनता है............ 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*सूरज की चंचल किरणे जब धरती से मिलने आती है,
देख इस मधुर मिलन को चिड़िया गाने गाती है,
इन किरणों की चमक से ही खेत सुनहरे लगते है,
सुनकर आहट इन किरणों की सोते सपने जगते है,
सूरज की चंचल किरणे जब धरती से मिलने आती है ....... 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*तो हमने इंतजार मे देखा है,
चाहत का असर प्यार मे देखा है,
लोग ढुंढते है जिसे मंदिर मस्जिद मे,
उस खुदाको मैने आपमे देखा है 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*तो हमने इंतजार मे देखा है,
चाहत का असर प्यार मे देखा है,
लोग ढुंढते है जिसे मंदिर मस्जिद मे,
उस खुदाको मैने आपमे देखा है 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*दूर तलक गूंजते हैं यहाँ सन्नाटे रात भर
दिन के शोर ओ शराबे में भी होता हूँ मैं तन्हाँ!
दिल की आवाज़ भी सुन लो, सुन लो मेरी आरज़ू
कहाँ तलाशूँ तुझे मैं, तुम हो कहाँ, मैं हूँ कहाँ? 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*उनकी आंखों की गहराई के दीदार न कर पाए।
दिल ने कोशिश तो बहुत की पर बात
न कर पाए।क्या कशिश थी उनकी मासूमियत की मेरे दिल में,
उन्होंने दी इजाजत
पर हम आंखें चार न कर पाए। 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*क्यों रात-दिन रोते हो उसके लिए,
जो न था तुम्हारा एक पल के लिए।
अश्कों से कहो, अब थम भी जाएँ,
मैं हूँ तुम्हारा, तुम्हे जीना है मेरे लिए। 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*मत रोना इतना के हँसना मुश्किल हो जाए,
मत हँसो इतना के रोना मुश्किल हो जाए।
किसीको चाहना अच्छी बात है,
मगर मत चाहना इतना के,
उसे भुलाना मुश्किल हो जाए। 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*उनकी आंखों की गहराई के दीदार न कर पाए।
दिल ने कोशिश तो बहुत की पर बात
न कर पाए।क्या कशिश थी उनकी मासूमियत की मेरे दिल में,
उन्होंने दी इजाजत
पर हम आंखें चार न कर पाए। 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*डर डर भटकते है अरमान की तरह,
हर कोई मिलता है अनजान की तरह।
इस दुनिया से खुशी की आस क्या रखनी,
यहाँ तो ग़म भी देते है एहसान की तरह। 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*तुम्हे जब कभी मिले फुरसतें मेरे दिल से नाम उतार दो,
मैं बहोत दिनों से उदास हूँ मुझे एक शाम उधार दो।
मुझे अपने रंग में रंग दो मेरे सारे जंग उतार दो,
मुझे अपने रंग की धूप दो गमो को मेरे जार दो। 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*मैं बिखर गया हूँ समेट लो, मैं बिगड़ गया हूँ संवार दो,
तुम को कैसी लगी शाम मेरी ख्वाहिशों के दीदार की।
जो भली लगे तो इनको चाहत से अपने निखार दो,
वहां घर में कोन है मुन्तजिर के फिकर हो देर सवेर की।
बड़ी मुह्तासिर सी ये रात है इसे चांदनी में गुजार दो।
मैं बहोत दिनों से उदास हूँ मुझे एक शाम उधार दो। 						*

----------


## ravi chacha

*जिनके लिए हम यहाँ ख़ुद को जला रहे है,
वो दूर हमसे कही खुशियाँ मना रहे है,
जिनकी जुदाई हमारे जान पे बन आई,
वो अपनी ज़िन्दगी सजा रहे है। 						*

----------


## sudhirraj

इल्तिजा  है  बस  तुझे  पाने  की ,
 और  कोई  हसरत  नहीं  है  तेरे  दीवाने  की ,
 शिकवा  मुझे  तुझसे  नहीं , खुदा  से  है ,
 क्या  ज़ुरूरत  थी  तुझे  इतना  ख़ूबसूरत  बनाने  की …

----------


## sudhirraj

सितम  करो  या  ना  करो , हम  गिला  नहीं  करते ,
 विरानो  में  कभी  फूल  खिला  नहीं  करते ,
 मगर  इतना  याद  रखना  मेरे  यार ,
 हम  जैसे  दोस्त  बार  बार  मिला  नहीं  करते …

----------


## sudhirraj

बेखुदी अपनी नहीं,दिल नसिं अपनी नहीं
 देखने से क्या होगा,वो परी अपनी नहीं 
 सोंचता हूँ दुल्हन अपनी बनाऊं मैं उसी को मगर
 दुनियां चलाता कोई और हैं,रहबरी अपनी नहीं!!

----------


## sudhirraj

कहीं  किसी  रोज़ .....
 एक  अफसोसनाक  हादसा  होगा ,
 तू  जब  लौटेगी ...
 मै  जिंदा  मिलूँगा ..

----------


## simply_deep

*जब हर शब्द केवल वेदना दे
  हर गीत उदास लगे 
  तब सिर्फ एक बार पुकारना मेरा नाम 
  जब तपती दोपहर चुभने लगे 
  मुस्कान फीकी पड़ने लगे 
  तब सिर्फ एक बार करना याद 
  जब चाँद निकले ही ना बादलों से 
  और रात बहुत गहरी लगे 
  तब सिर्फ एक बार थामना मेरा हाथ 
  मैं हर मोड़ पर मिलूँगा  तुमसे 
  मील का पत्थर बनकर 
  मैं साथ चलूँगा  कड़ी धूप में 
  वटवृक्ष की छाया बनकर 
  जब मिल जाए मंजिल तुमको 
  और तुम ना देखना चाहो मुड़कर 
  मैं परछाई-सी विलीन हो जाऊँगा ...*

----------


## simply_deep

*यारों के घर देख लिए
सारे मंज़र देख लिए,

जो भी थे बुनियाद में शामिल 
वो भी पत्थर देख लिए, 

मय तो पानी जैसी पी 
ग़म भी पीकर देख लिए, 

आँसू की सौगात ही पाई 
खुलके हँसकर देख लिए, 

किसके पास है कितना दिल 
भटके दर-दर देख लिए, 

काँटों का तोहफा देते हैं 
फूल से पैकर देख लिए, 

एक 'मुसाफ़िर' ही तनहा था 
बाक़ी शायर देख लिए। 
*

----------


## simply_deep

*एक भी कतरा न छोड़ा कीजिए
दिल मेरा जब भी निचोड़ा कीजिए 

आप ही के नाम से पहचान हो
नाम मेरा साथ जोड़ा कीजिए 

सीधे-सीधे चल के क्या हासिल हुआ
ज़िंदगी मुड़ती है, मोड़ा कीजिए 

सिर्फ दुनिया पर ही सारी तोहमतें
खुद को भी आख़िर झंझोड़ा कीजिए 

लेने वाले तो सभी कुछ ले गए
आप भी एहसान थोड़ा कीजिए 

आपको ये हक़ मोहब्बत में दिया
दिल है मेरा खूब तोड़ा कीजिए 

मैं 'मुसाफिर' हूँ मुझे चलना ही है
बा-अदब छाले न फोड़ा कीजिए।
*

----------


## simply_deep

*बात करनी मुझे मुश्किल, कभी ऐसी तो न थी**
जैसी अब है तेरी महफ़िल, कभी ऐसी तो न थी..

ले गया छीन के कौन आज तेरा सब्रौ क़रार
बेकरारी तुझे ऐ दिल, कभी ऐसी तो न थी...*

----------


## simply_deep

*कहर है, मौत है, कज़ा है इश्क़
सच तो यह है बुरी बला है इश्क़

असरे-ग़म! ज़रा बता देना-''
वह बहुत पूछते हैं, क्या है इश्क़

आफ़ते-जाँ है, कोई पर्दा-नशीं
कि मेरे दिल में आ छुपा है इश्क़

देखिए! किस जगह डुबोएगा-
मेरी किश्ती का नाखुदा है इश्क़

*

----------


## simply_deep

*आज फिर उनसे बात हो गई,
 एक अनचाही मुलाकात हो गई, 
आँखे चुराते देखते रहे एक-दूजे को 
वो घड़ियाँ भी सच में कुछ खास हो गई..।*

----------


## simply_deep

*अकेला बैठा आँगन में
सोच रहा था 
उस दर्द को
जो तुमसे मिला,
धन्यवाद इस पहली बूँद को 
जिसने चेहरे पर गिरते ही
पुलकित कर* दिया मुझे
और मैं भूल गया 
तुम्हारे दर्द को,
तुमसे कहीं ज्यादा
सार्थक है वह 
बारिश की पहली बूँद...*

----------


## simply_deep

*वह साँवली शाम
यह सलोनी सुबह
बारिश की झड़ी
और
मैं अकेला, मायूस, तन्हा
तुम्हारी यादें
बिखरी हुई है
यहाँ-वहाँ
जाने कहाँ-कहाँ...?*

----------


## simply_deep

-----

*जब भी
स्वच्छ आकाश पर
कोई काला बादल उमड़ा है 
मेरी यादों को
तुम्हारे स्याहपन ने घेरा है 
सच कहूँ, मुझे साफ-स्वच्छ
आकाश चाहिए, तुम्हारी यादों का
काला बादल नहीं
और तुम तो कतई नहीं 
अब भी वक्त है
ले जाओ मेरी यादों से
अपने स्याहपन को 
वरना मेरे संकल्प की आँधी से
और दृढ़ता के शीतल जल से
जब वह धुलेगा तो
पता नहीं तुम कहाँ रहोगे 
और तुम्हारा स्याहपन कहाँ...?
*

----------


## simply_deep

*कल रात ना रात सोया ना चाँद सोया ना सो सके नटखट सितारे
 कल रात जागती रही तुम्हारी यादों की कोमल कतारें...*

----------


## simply_deep

*आओ इश्क की बातें कर लें, आओ खुदा की इबादत कर लें,
 तुम मुझे ले चलो कहीं पर, जहाँ हम खामोशी से बातें कर लें!!!*

----------


## ravi chacha

हमनें जिन्हें चुना था कभी पेट के ख़ातिर ;
वो हमको ही खाने लगे हैं पेट के ख़ातिर .

धरती निचोड़ कर के बढ़े हो तो छाँव दो ;
क्यों ताड़ बन खड़े हो महज़ पेट के ख़ातिर .

माँ - बाप ने जिनको पढ़ाया पेट काट के ;
बच्चे पहुँच से दूर बसे पेट के ख़ातिर .

मैं जिसके दिल - दिमाग में बसता था रात - दिन ;
वो इक धनी से ब्याह उठी पेट के ख़ातिर .

जो भी उसूल हमनें बनाए थे जोश में ;
सब धीरे - धीरे बिकते गए पेट के ख़ातिर .

ग़र नींद उसे ख़्वाब में दावत खिलाये तो ;
सोता रहे गरीब सदा पेट के ख़ातिर .

आँखों में भूख ले के भटकती थी दर - ब - दर ;
पगली का पेट फूल गया पेट के ख़ातिर .

----------


## ravi chacha

अर्ज किया है -

इतना कमजोर हो गए तेरी जुदाई से 

इतना कमजोर हो गए तेरी जुदाई से 

की एक दिन मच्छर उठा के ले गया चारपाई से ....

----------


## ravi chacha

तेरे दर पर सनम हज़ार बार आयेंगे 
तेरे दर  पर सनम हज़ार बार आयेंगे 

घंटी बजायेंगे और भाग जायेंगे ...

----------


## ravi chacha

दोस्तों इस सूत्र में मैं अपनी मौलिक सायरी पोस्ट कर रहा हूँ
उम्मीद है आपको पसंद आएगी 


दिल की तनहाइयों में  हम उनको ढूंढते  रहते हैं .
दूर होकर भी जालिम आँखों के सामने घुमते रहते हैं

----------


## ravi chacha

बहकी बहकी सी जो हवा चली जो
टीस सी इक दिल में उठी है ,
लगता है जैसी इक दीवाने
की अर्थी उठी है,

----------


## ravi chacha

ले तो आये तो थे हम तूफानों से कश्ती निकल कर मगर 
किनारों ने धोखा दे दिया ,

दुश्मनों में ताकत नहीं थी हमें मरने की 
उन्हें तो अपनों ने  मौका दे दिया

----------


## simply_deep

> दोस्तों इस सूत्र में मैं अपनी मौलिक सायरी पोस्ट कर रहा हूँ
> उम्मीद है आपको पसंद आएगी 
> 
> 
> दिल की तनहाइयों में  हम उनको ढूंढते  रहते हैं .
> दूर होकर भी जालिम आँखों के सामने घुमते रहते हैं


*बहुत खूब चाचा 
*

----------


## sudhirraj

वो  मंज़ले  भी  खो  गई ,
 वो  रास्ते   भी  खो  गए ,
 जो  आशना  से  लोग   थे ,
 वो  अजनबी  से  हो  गए .
 ना  चाँद  था  ना चांदनी ,
 अजीब  थी  वो  ज़िन्दगी ,
 चिराग  थे  के  बुझ  गए ,
 नसीब  थे  के  सो  गए ,
 ये  पूछते  हैं  रास्ते ,
 रुके  हो  किस  के  वास्ते .
 चलो  के  तुम  भी  अब  चलो ,
 के  वो  मेहरबान  भी  खो  गए ..

----------


## sudhirraj

इसी  उम्मीद  पर  आँखों   में  झांकता  हूँ   मै
 कहीं  मिल  जाये  वो  समुन्दर  जो   मुझ को   ले  डूबे

----------


## sudhirraj

किया  था  प्यार  जिसे , हम  ने  ज़िन्दगी  की   तरह 
 वो  आशना  भी   मिला  हम  से  अजनबी  की   तरह 

 किसी  खबर  थे , बढ़े  गे  कुछ  और  तारीकी  
 छुपे  गा  वो  किसी  बदली  मई  चांदनी  की   तरह 

 बढ़ा  के  प्यास  मेरी , उस  ने  हाथ  छुड़ा लिया 
 वो  केर  रहा  था  मुरावत  भी  दिलगी  की  तरह 

 सितम  तो  यह  है  के  वो  भी  न  बन  सका  अपना 
 कबूल   हम  ने  किये  जिस  के  ग़म  ख़ुशी  की  तरह 

 कभी  ना  सोचा  था  हम  ने  यह  सब  उस  के  लिए 
 कराय  गा  हम  पे  सितम  वो  भी  हेर  कसी  की  तरह

----------


## sudhirraj

कितने  ग़रूर  मै  है  वो  मुझे  तनहा  छोड़   कर 
 उसे   मालूम  है  मेरे  पास  कोई  नहीं  उस  के  सिवा

----------


## sudhirraj

तैयार  रहते  हैं  पलकों  पे  आंसू  हर  लम्हे ,

 तेरी  याद   का  कोई  वक़्त  मुक़र्रर  जो  नहीं …!!!

----------


## ravi chacha

अब जी चाहता है रोने को |
आंसुओ से पलके भिगोने को ||
क्यों याद मुझे आती हो तुम |
क्यों मुझे रुला ज़ाती हो तुम ||
ऐसे तुम याद ना आया करो |
ना ऐसे मुझे रुलाया करो ||
आना है तो सच में आओ |
सारी दुनिया को दिखलाओ ||
तुम प्यार मुझ ही से करती हो |
तुम प्यार मुझ ही से करती हो ||

----------


## ravi chacha

जब कुछ नही था हमारे पास, तब भी ना बिके हम ।
अब क्या खाक खरीदेगे ये दुनिया वाले हमे ॥

----------


## ravi chacha

कितने प्यारे होते है सपने 
लेकिन कडवी होती है हकीकत 
ज़ीना तो लोग चाहते है सपनो में
लेकिन फ़िर भी ज़ीना पडता है हकीकत में

----------


## ravi chacha

साथ मेरे हो तुम अगर , तो इस ज़िंदगी को भी छोड देंगे।
एक बार कहकर तो देखो, सारे ज़माने का रुख मोड देंगे॥

----------


## ravi chacha

अश्क है इन आंखो मे, दिल पर वीरानी छाई है।
क्या करूं मै,आज़ फ़िर उनकी याद आई है।

----------


## ravi chacha

जिसे भी देखना, बडे ध्यान से देखना ।
असली चेहरा अक्सर छुपा लेते है लोग ॥

----------


## ravi chacha

तेरा दीदार करते ही रब का ख्याल आया ॥
अब ना कोई हसरत बाकी रही दिल में ॥

----------


## sudhirraj

बेखुदी अपनी नहीं,दिल नसिं अपनी नहीं
 देखने से क्या होगा,वो परी अपनी नहीं 
 सोंचता हूँ दुल्हन अपनी बनाऊं मैं उसी को मगर
 दुनियां चलाता कोई और हैं,रहबरी अपनी नहीं!!

----------


## sudhirraj

जिन्दगी उदास होने का नाम नही..

 दोस्ती सिर्फ पास होने का नाम नही..

 अगर तुम दूर रहकर भी हमें याद करो..

 इससे बड़ा हमारे लिए कोई इनाम नही.

----------


## sudhirraj

वो  मंजलें  भी  खो  गई ,
 वो  रास्ते  भी  खो  गए ,
 जो  आशना  से  लोग   थे ,
 वो  अजनबी  से  हो  गए .
 ना  चाँद  था  ना  चांदनी ,
 अजीब  थी  वो  ज़िन्दगी ,
 चिराग   थे   के  बुझ  गए ,
 नसीब  थे  के  सो  गए ,
 ये  पूछते   हैं  रास्ते  ,
 रुके  हो  किस  के  वास्ते .
 चलो  के  तुम  भी  अब  चलो ,
 के  वो  मेहरबान  भी  खो  गए ..

----------


## sudhirraj

वक़्त की उलझनें ना खत्म होगी  
 जिंदगी चाहे हमारी खत्म हो जाये

 खुश रहना है आप को गर इस जहाँ में
 तो गम में भी बेफिक्र खूब मुस्कुरायें !

----------


## sudhirraj

बिन बुलाये मेरे पास नहीं आते 
 इशारे से कुछ वो समझ नहीं पाते
 हे भगवान कुछ तो अकल दो मेरे सनम को
 हम जागते रहते और वो हमेशा सो जाते !

----------


## sudhirraj

नज़र से नज़र का तकरार मत करना
 चुपके से किसी के दिल पे वार मत करना
 अगर खुश रहना है तुमको अपने जिंदगी में
 तो बेइंतहा किसी से इस जहाँ में प्यार मत करना !

----------


## sudhirraj

*वो   सागर  नहीं  आंसू  थे  मेरे ,
  जिसपर  वो  कश्ती  चलाते  रहे .
  मंजिल  मिले  उन्हें  यह  आरजू   थी  मेरी ,
  इसलिये  हम  आंसू  बहते  रहे ..*

----------


## sudhirraj

मिलेगी  वो , जिसकी  तुम्हें  है  तलाश 
 सिर्फ  अंपने  कर्मो   पे  गर  हो  विश्वास 
 कमी  नहीं  किसी  चीज  की  उसके  यहाँ (god)
 बस  थोडा  अपना  और  बढ़ाओ  प्यास 
 देख  कभी  ना  करेंगे  वो  तुम्हें  नाराज ..

----------


## sudhirraj

जिंदगी  में  खुसिया  ही  नहीं  गम  भी हो 
 मुसीबत  को  सहने  का  आप  में  दम  भी हो 
 रहो  जिस  मोड़  पर  तनहा  "दोस्त " दुआ   करना  उस  मोड़  पर  हम  भी  हो .

----------


## sudhirraj

हम  से  कोई  गिला  हो  जाये  तो माफ़  करना ...
  याद  ना  कर  पाए  तो  माफ़  करना ....
  दिल  से  तो  हम  आपको  भूलेंगे  नहीं ....
  यह  दिल  ही  रुक  जाये  तो  माफ़  करना ....!!!!!

----------


## simply_deep

*तेरे  बाद  यूँ  बदली  हे  तबियत  मेरी.
ख़ुशी  देते  हें  ग़म  के  किस्से मुझ  को.*

----------


## simply_deep

*एक  ऐसी  भी  घडी इश्क  में  आई  थी  के  हम.....
ख़ाक  को  हाथ  लगते  तो सितारा  करते...!!!!*

----------


## ravi chacha

जब से छोड़ा है तुमने मुझ को 
तुम तो अब तुम्हारे भी न रहे 
जिन सितारों की खातिर तुमने चाँद को है ठुकराया 
अफ़सोस! फलक पे अब वो सितारे भी न रहे .....

----------


## ravi chacha

मुझे तुमसे नफरत है,ऐसा कुछ भी नहीं
दिल को एक गैरत है,ऐसा कुछ भी नहीं
बाकी है यादे तेरी,मेरे मजलिस-ए-दिल में
ये दौर-ए-खिलवत है,ऐसा कुछ भी नहीं

----------


## ravi chacha

मै रो रहा हु ऐ दोस्त तुम्हारी खातिर 
मेरे अश्को को यु अनदेखा तो न करो 
किसीका दिल दुखा के तो कम से कम
यु दूर जाने की तमन्ना तो न करो

----------


## ravi chacha

दम घुट रहा है हकीकतो का आज बातिल के आगे
सच्चाई सर झुकाए है खड़ी इसी कातिल के आगे
चुप-चाप देख रहे है हम ये शिकस्तगी आशियाने की 
जब दरिया बढ़ता ही चला आ रहा है साहिल के आगे

----------


## ravi chacha

मुझको बेवफा कहनेवालो,बा-वफ़ा तो तुम भी नहीं

मेरे गमो पे हसनेवालो,खुशनुमा तो तुम भी नहीं
मेरे जख्मो से कुछ तो वास्ता है आखिर तुम्हारा भी 
मुझको मार के बचनेवालो,यु तो जिन्दा तुम भी नहीं

----------


## ravi chacha

हालात हो न हो मगर आपस में कुछ बात होनी चाहीये
हम कुछ खेले न खेले,बिछी हुवी ये बिसात होनी चाहीये
सुख के उन धागों में आज,वो एक असर नहीं ना सही
चलते चलते किसी मोड़ पर,एक मुलाकात होनी चाहीये

----------


## ravi chacha

ये तो कोई और है के मै तेरी परछाई को भूल जाऊ
तेरे खयाल में ही रहू और इस तनहाई को भूल जाऊ
आयी हो चाहे तब्दीली तेरी नजर में आज फिर भी
तेरी आरजू में ही रहू और इस बेवफाई को भूल जाऊ

----------


## ravi chacha

ढूंढे नही मिला सुकू,मस्जिदों मे खराबातो मे 
दिल बहल न पाया उनसे मुलाकातों मे
कोई जतन नजर नही आता मुझको,एक के सिवा
कुछ तो नरमी पैदा हो जाये उनके जज्बातों मे

----------


## ravi chacha

जन्मों-जन्मीचं नातं एका क्षणात तुट्लं का गं
पुन्हा जोडावं असं तुला नाही वाटलं का गं?

एकमेकांच्या सुखदुःखाचे प्रवाह काल पर्यंत होते एक
भावनेचं हे पाणीं मात्र आज आटलं का गं?

आपण दोन पक्षी,उड़त होतो एकाच आकाशी
प्रेमाच्या या पंखांना नशिबनं छाटलं का गं ?

दाखवण्यासाठी मला उगाच हसतोस तू
डोळ्यात मग तुझ्या पाणी दाटलं का गं?

सोड सगळे दुरावे, येऊ पुन्हा एकत्र आपण
आयुष्य अजून आहे बाकी,हे एवढ़्यावरच साठलं का गं?

----------


## ravi chacha

सजा देते हो तुम,मगर कोई गुनाह तो हो
चुराते हो नजर क्यो,इस जानिब एक निगाह तो हो
मेरी वफ़ा का मुझको मिला है कैसा ये सिला
हम से चाहते हो दुरी,मगर कोई वजह तो हो

----------


## ravi chacha

इस दिल के गम ए जानेजिगर तू क्या जाने
क्यों हुवा तू इतना बे-असर क्या जाने
एक था वो भी जमाना,दर्द था तेरे सीने मे
अचानक क्यों बन गया तू सितमगर क्या जाने

----------


## ravi chacha

तेरी जुल्फ के जुल्मात,निगाहों मे नूर कायम रहे
मेरे दिल मे शौक,तेरा हुस्न-ए-हूर कायम रहे
कुछ तो नशा चाहिऐ जीने के लिएमुझको
मेरी आरजू ओ मे तेरे जलवों का सुरूर कायम रहे

----------


## ravi chacha

इस दिल को यू ही बेकरार रहने दे
तू न आ,तेरा इंतजार रहने दे 
दो पल की जुदाई कभी जोड़ जाती है दो दिलो को
मिलेंगे मगर एक दिन इतना ऐतबार रहने दे

----------


## ravi chacha

यह तेरी आरजू कोई पल दो पल की बात नही
ढुन्ढ्ता था तुझे जिंदगी से पहले,चाहूँगा तुझे कजा के बाद

----------


## ravi chacha

ये आलम-ए-निम् शब् और ये नूर कैसा 
कही वो बे-पर्दा तो नही हुवे है ?

----------


## ravi chacha

हुस्न लेके आया है तबस्सुम जिंदगी मे
फिर क्यों न जी भर के मुस्कुराऊ मैं

----------


## ravi chacha

क्यो उठाती हो सवाल इन आँखो की लाली पर 
ये सुर्खी तेरे लबों की कहाँ सोने देती है मुझको

----------


## ravi chacha

आज तो सो लू मैं जरा चैन से
सुना है वो जाग रहे है मेरे खयालों मे

----------


## ravi chacha

तेरी अदाओं ने सिखाया है इस दिल को धड़कना,
खुदा करे तू यु ही जलवे लुटती रहे मेरे जीने के लिए

----------


## ravi chacha

एक जो तुझसे नजर मिली,फिर चलता रहा सिलसिला दर्द का
बुझते बुझते जल उठी है हर बार ये चिंगारिया

----------


## ravi chacha

कंधे पे सर रख के झुल्फो मे खोने दो मुझको
यु कुछ देर लिपट के तुमसे सोने दो मुझको
इन्ही लम्हों के खातीर जी रहा था अब तक
जी भर के इस जिंदगी का होने दो मुझको

----------


## ravi chacha

जीते जी कब जुदा होता है जिस्म खु से 
नजर कब दूर रह सकी है आसू से
इश्क किया है जिसने वो कैसे करे इन्कार
दिल-ए-आशिक कब जुदा हुवा है आरजू से

----------


## ravi chacha

रहनो दो वो हुस्न मेरी तकदीर मे नही
मेरे ख्वाब मे तो है मगर मेरी ताबीर मे नही
हर रास्ते को कहा मिलती है मंजिल यहाँ पर
वो मेरे आगाज मे तो है मगर मेरी आख़िर मे नही

----------


## ravi chacha

मैं जर्रा इस जमीं का 
तू परी किसी दुसरे आसमाँ की
फिर भी दिल मे उम्मीद है बाकी
के देखा है कही आसमाँ को जमी से मिलते हुवे

----------


## ravi chacha

हजारो ख्वाहिशे जगती है दिल मे एक तेरे ख़याल से
और आप है के पूछते हो के क्या आरजू है तुम्हारी

----------


## ravi chacha

कहता है जमाना,भर जाता है हर जख्म मरहम-ए-वक्त से 
पर,कैसे मिटे दाग-ए-दिल उनके रुका है वक्त जिनके लिए

----------


## ravi chacha

गम न करेंगे तू जो साथ है 
गम न करेंगे तकदीर जो तेरे हाथ है
तू जो रूठे तो मना लेंगे 
तू जो हँसे तो क्या बात है

----------


## ravi chacha

चाहे ख्वाबों मे उनसे जितनी भी मुलाक़ात किजीये 
दर्द-ए-दिल बढ़ जाता है जितने भी उनके ख़यालात किजीये
हर सवाल का जवाब ग़र खामोशी है यहाँ पर 
फिर चाहे जिन्दगी से कितने भी सवालात किजीये

----------


## ravi chacha

वही मंजिले मुझको मिली, जो न मिलती तो बहोत अच्छा था
काटो के सीवा कालिया खिली,जो न खिलती तो बहोत अच्छा था
झूठी खुशियों का वादा लेकर सुबह आयी,रात ढलने के बाद
वो गम की शाम ही न ढलती तो बहोत अच्छा था

----------


## ravi chacha

इन गेसुओ की काली घटा बन गयी है रोशनी मेरी
मदहोश अदा तेरी बन गयी है बेखुदी मेरी
तहय्युर-ए-हुस्न मे न आते थे लब्ज जबाँ पे,तेरे मिलने से पहले 
शौक़-ए-शायरी बन गयी है अब जिंदगी मेरी

----------


## ravi chacha

जिंदगी मिलती नही और कमबख्त मौत भी आती नही
टूटता भी नही जाम खाली और शराब भी मिलती नही
अँधेरा ही अँधेरा है जिस जानिब देखू मैं
सुबह भी होती नही और रात भी ढलती नही

----------


## ravi chacha

बे-इन्तहा बे-वजह बेकाबू हो गया
ये दिल,दिल ना रहा खाना-ए-आरजू हो गया
एक पल भी अब चैन आये कहा से
मकसद-ए-जिंदगी यार की जुस्तजू हो गया

----------


## ravi chacha

किसीकी याद मे तड़पता है ये दिल
एक आरजू लिए धड़कता है ये दिल 

लाख हो मैखाने इस शहर मे लेकिन 
एक तेरे ख़याल से बहकता है ये दिल 
किसीकी याद मे ...........

तेरी जुल्फ से गिरा वो फुल,सीने से लगाया मैंने
फुल से जियादा अब महकता है ये दिल
किसीकी याद मे ...........

दिखलाके एक झलक जाने वो कहा खो गए 
कहा कहा न जाने अब भटकता है ये दिल
किसीकी याद मे.............

----------


## ravi chacha

दिल मे जगी वो खलीश मुझे सोने नही देती,
यह इश्क की तपीश मुझे सोने नही देती
तड़पते दिल को मालुम नही के नींद क्या है
तेरी आरजू तेरी कशीश मुझे सोने नही देती

----------


## ravi chacha

हम होश खोये हुवे है तो बड़ी बात क्या
आसमाँ खुद परेशां है तुझे जमी पे देखकर

----------


## ravi chacha

खुदा जिंदगी मेरी कुछ तो रंगीन हो जाये
वो आये तो तुझपे यकीन हो जाये
कब तक चलेंगे सिलसिले यु हिजाब-ओ-पर्दो के
दीदार-ए-यार हो तो दिल की तस्कीन हो जाये

----------


## ravi chacha

तनहाई की बाते हो चुकी,महफिल की बात करो
रस्तो के चर्चे हो चुके,मंजिल की बात करो
और कितना वक्त गुजरेगा यु झिझ्कने मे
नजरो के वादे तो हो चुके कुछ दिल की बात करो

----------


## ravi chacha

लोग आगे निकल जाते है,बदल जाते है
खुद ही गिरते है,संभल जाते है
जिनकी रहो मे बिछायी थी हमने बहारे
वोही आके हर एक फुल मसल जाते है

----------


## ravi chacha

क्या फर्क है,लगाया दिल आपसे या किसी पत्थर से 
आख़िर टूटना ही था किस्मत मे इसकी

----------


## ravi chacha

टूट के भी दिल मे अभी धड़कन बाकी है
अन-सुलझी हुवी अभी एक उलझन बाकी है
कहते जिंदगी खेल है सुख और दुःख का
ख़ुशी की अब तक लेकिन मुझसे अनबन बाकी है

----------


## ravi chacha

संभल के चलियेगा कही पामाल न हो जाये
*हर राह मे आपके हमने दिल को बिछाया है*

----------


## ravi chacha

सोचा था के फिर न लौटेंगे कुचे मे तेरे
क्या करु हर राह गुजरती है मेरी तेरी गली से

----------


## ravi chacha

जानिब से खुदा के मुझको कोई सहारे ना मिले
वर्ना,कितने आसमा चिर डाले थे इस दिल की सदाओ ने

----------


## ravi chacha

फिर किसीकी याद आयी,खामोशी मे एक तुफान आया
राह चलते करीब जब उसका मकान आया
बाद मुद्दत के हसरते हुवी जवाँ
हक़ीकत की जमी से मिलने ख्वाबो का आसमान आया

----------


## ravi chacha

रुखसारो पे है सुबह की लाली,ज़ुल्फो मे रात का अँधेरा है
आखो मे है वो गहराई जैसे किसी समुन्दर का नजारा है
खुशबु है तेरे आँचल की या है गुलाबो की महफिल 
हर चीज़ मे तेरी यार कुदरत का कोई इशारा है

----------


## ravi chacha

देने वाले दे दे चाहे जितने भी गम मुझे
अभी तो इस दिल मे और भी जख्मो कि जगह है

----------


## ravi chacha

खेल ना समज़ ए सनम दिल के धड़कने को
के हर किसी को देख के नही लहराती बर्क़ सिने मे

----------


## ravi chacha

क्या बताये तुमसे बिछड़ के हम, हम ना रहे
एक तो गम-ए-हिज्र रहा और कोई गम ना रहे
दूर गुलजारो मे फूल रहे मुर्जाये हुवे
और दामन मे मेरे काटे भी कम ना रहे

----------


## ravi chacha

सबब और न बन सकेंगे जीने के अब तेरी यादो के सहारे
अब के इस दिल ने है ठानी या तू नही या फिर मैं नही

----------


## ravi chacha

पता दे मुझको साकी किसी और मैखाने का
के तेरे पास कि ख़त्म हो रही और होश अब भी मेरा बाकी है

----------


## ravi chacha

तेरा हुस्न एक जवाब,मेरा इश्क एक सवाल ही सही
तेरे मिलने कि ख़ुशी नही,तुझसे दुरी का मलाल ही सही
तू न जान हाल इस दिल का,कोई बात नही
तू नही जिंदगी मे तो _तेरा ख़याल_ ही सही

----------


## ravi chacha

*तनहाई* के सागर मे उठती है यादो कि लहरे
पल पल हुवे जाते है दिल के जख्म गहरे
_ए खुदा_ अब कुछ ऐसा कर तू मेरे लिए
या तो मिट जाये सारे गम या फिर ये जिंदगी ठहरे

----------


## ravi chacha

उठाये जिस के लिए गम मैंने,यह वो ख़ुशी तो नही
छुपाके अश्क मुस्कुराये,मगर यह वो हसी तो नही
निकला था कहा जाने को और पोह्चा हू किस मंजिल पे
जिसके लिए इस दुनिया मे आया,यह वो _जिन्दगी तो नही_

----------


## ravi chacha

आओ करीब इतने,के तेरी जुल्फ बिखर जाये मेरी शानो पर
आओ करीब इतने,के जोर धडकनों का हो दिल के खानों पर 
के मेरी साँसों में घुल जाने दो आज अपनी साँसों का शमीम 
आओ करीब इतने,के बर्क लहरा जाये इश्क के आसमानों पर

----------


## ravi chacha

जो न कही अब तक,वो बात उन्हें आज बताऊंगा मैं
कदमो में उनके रख के दिल,किस्मत आजमाऊंगा मैं
गर होंगे कुबूल उनको मेरी बेताब धडकनों के नजराने 
तकदीर-ऐ-रोशन पे मेरी फ़िर जी भर के इतराउंगा मैं

----------


## ravi chacha

वो भी देखते है तुम्हे और देखते है हम भी 
ऐ चाँद ख़ुद बन जाना तुम आइना कभी 
देख तो ले वो के पल पल तडपता है कोई 
है आरजू के मेरे हाल से न रहे वो अजनबी

----------


## ravi chacha

बे-घर होते चले गए,दिल के आशियाने को सम्हालते सम्हालते
हर आब-ओ-हवा रूठ गई हमसे,इस मौसम के बदलते बदलते 
नही और कोई नजारा,अपनी उजड़ी हसरतो के मंजर के सिवा
साये भी अपने हो चुके है पराये,दो कदम मेरे साथ चलते चलते

----------


## ravi chacha

क्या है जरुरत तस्वीर की,जो छुपालो किसीको निगाहों में 
आँखे मूंद के देखो ख्वाब, और जो भरलो किसीको बाहों मे 
बनाके मंजिल किसीको,चलोगे जब राह-ऐ-मोहब्बत पर 
मिल ही जाएगा वो दिलबर,चलते चलते हसीन सी राहों मे

----------


## ravi chacha

फूलो भरी हो डगर तेरी,या काटो भरा रास्ता
कितने तुफानो से पड़े यहाँ,चाहे तेरा वास्ता 
है जो तेरी निगाहों में अक्स किसी मंजिल का 
हर बढ़ता कदम लिखेगा ख़ुद अपनी दास्ताँ

----------


## ravi chacha

बांधे थे हवाओ में महल,गिराए भी हमीने
आसमाँ की चाहत में छुटी,हमारी जमीने 
आप ही दे ख़ुद को धोखा,फ़िर और क्या?
डूब ही जाने है ऐसे में जिन्दगी के सफीने

----------


## ravi chacha

एक तेरा ही नाम लेके हम जीते है आजकल 
बस तेरे खयालो के जाम हम पीते है आजकल
तस्सव्वुर में तेरे बिताये हुवे लम्हों की कसम
ख़ुद से भी जियादा तुम्हे करीब पाते है आजकल

----------


## ravi chacha

कोई तो कह दो उनसे के पल पल कोई तड़पता है
लाख करे कोशीशे मगर न अब दिल सम्हलता है 
जाऊ तो जाऊ कहा अब मैं ये दिल-ऐ-बेताब लेके 
हर रास्ता मेरी जिंदगी का उन तक आके ठहरता है

----------


## ravi chacha

ख्वाब में देखी जो बहारे,हकीकत में है वो मुरझाई सी
अपनी थी ये दुनिया,अब नजर आती है वो हरजाई सी 
पास नही है गर कुछ तेरे,तो साथ न देंगे तेरे साये भी 
ढूंढे कैसे वजूद जिंदगी का,जो ख़ुद लगती है परछाई सी

----------


## ravi chacha

कुछ पल के लिए ही सही,मेरे साथ तुम चल के तो देखो
किसी की खातिर तुम कभी,अपनी राह बदल के तो देखो 
हा!है मजा अपना तन्हाई में भी,मगर हर पल तो नही
मिटाके कभी अपनी हस्ती,किसी और में ढल के तो देखो

----------


## ravi chacha

दिल में अब वो आरजू कहा,किसीको पाने की ख्वाहिशे कहा
किसीकी अब वो जुस्तजू कहा,किसी के लिए वो आतिशे कहा 
वीरा है इस दिल की दुनिया,न कोई आहट न कदमो के निशा 
सीने में अब वो दिल कहा,दिल में धड़कने की वो कोशीशे कहा

----------


## ravi chacha

किसके ख़याल में यु चुपके से मुस्कुरा देते हो
क्या जानो तुम इस तरह दिल धड़का देते हो 
अब तो कह दो,न छुपाओ अब ये राज हमसे 
अपनी खामोशी से हमे तुम और तरसा देते हो

----------


## ravi chacha

दिल पे रख दिया कोई,या दिल को पत्थर बनाया हमने 
न देख सके अब और कोई,ऐसा एक मंजर बनाया हमने 
गम उठाये जो हमने इश्क में,हम ही तक रखेंगे उन को 
अब न रोयेगा कभी ये दिल,इतना बे-असर बनाया हमने

----------


## ravi chacha

दर्द इश्क का जब से दिल को गवारा हो गया
मेरे तसव्वुर में हर तरफ़ तेरा नजारा हो गया
अक्सर लहराती बर्क़ सीने में,ये समझाती है 
कोई जन्नत से जमी पे उतरा,हमारा हो गया

----------


## ravi chacha

नही चैन इस दिल को,दिल-ऐ-बेकरार की कसम 
अब और नही आरजू कोई,तेरे इंतजार की कसम 
है यकीं इतना,रहूँगा मैं भी तेरे दिल के आशियाने में 
न करना अब इन्कार,तुझे मेरे ऐतबार की कसम

----------


## ravi chacha

बीच भवर में हम है फसे और लहरें भी हुवी बेवफा
फासले ऐसे में साहिल से हर पल हो रहे है जियादा
कही इतनी दुरी न हो जाए,के देख सके न हमे कोई
तन्हाई में मिट के रहेगी वरना इस जिंदगी की दास्ताँ

----------


## ravi chacha

चैन से ये भी न गुजरेगा जो वक्त बचा है जरासा जिंदगी का
जी ते जी कितनी बार उठेगा और अब जनाजा जिंदगी का 
एक लम्हा भी हासिल न हुवा कभी, नाज कर लेते जिस पे
ऐ खुदा रहने दे,बहोत हो चुका अब ये तमाशा जिंदगी का

----------


## ravi chacha

कहने को तो फूल था मगर,ता-उम्र ताजगी ढुन्ढ्ता रहा
जलने को तो चिराग था मगर,हर पल रौशनी ढुन्ढ्ता रहा 
दास्ता मेरे भी जीने की है लिपटी हुवी जुस्तजू की बाहों में 
जीने को तो यु ही मैं जीता रहा,मगर जिंदगी ढुन्ढ्ता रहा

----------


## ravi chacha

बड़े नाज़ से सजाई है हमने,महफिल में तुम आओगे क्या 
मिलने की खातिर दिल से मेरे,अपना दिल लाओगे क्या 
कबसे तरस रही मेरी हसरते,हकीकत में बदल जाने को 
ख्वाब से सजी इस जिंदगी को,हकीकत बनाओगे क्या

----------


## ravi chacha

रास्ता मेरी ख्वाहिशो का तेरी कशिश में पलट के रह गया
तेरी जुल्फों में उलझा दिल और तुझसे लिपट के रह गया
क्या जादू था उस पल में,जिसने सिखाई धडकनों की जुबाँ
वक्त तमाम जिंदगी का,बस एक पल में सिमट के रह गया

----------


## ravi chacha

दस्तक दी है जिसने दिल पे,वो मेहमाँ ढुन्ढ्ता हूँ मैं 
दिखलायें जो मंजिल-ऐ-इश्क,वो कारवाँ ढुन्ढ्ता हूँ मैं 
मेरी हर धड़कन को है तलाश उनके नजर-ऐ-करम की 
हो कबूल जहा दुवाँ दिल की,वो आसमाँ ढुन्ढ्ता हूँ मैं

----------


## ravi chacha

सिमट के रह गयी ये जिंदगी बस उनकी चाहत में
और कोई दास्ता नही मेरी किताब-ऐ-हसरत में 
तस्वीर उनकी निगाहों में,और कोई नजारा नही 
जरा हमसे पूछो तो जानो,क्या नशा है मोहब्बत में

----------


## ravi chacha

हर धड़कन किताब-ऐ-आरजू में उनका ही नाम लिखने लगी है
हर पल हर लम्हा यह जिंदगी सबक-ऐ-इश्क सिखने लगी है
किस कदर छायी है दीवानगी कोई जाके जरा आईने से तो पूछे 
के मेरे चेहरे में भी अब मुझको उनकी ही सूरत दिखने लगी है

----------


## ravi chacha

वो पास नही होती तो तड़पता है दिल
हो जाए उनसे रूबरू तो झिझकता है दिल 
नही फर्क दिल को,उनके पास-ओ-दूर होने से 
दोनो ही सूरत में कमबख्त बस धड़कता है दिल

----------


## ravi chacha

मस्ती भरी अदाए उनकी,छलकते जाम से कम नही 
शोखी उनके नजरो की,खुबसूरत पैगाम से कम नही 
जो भी देखे उनको खो जाए बस राह-ऐ-बेखुदी में 
मदहोशी की यह रहगुजर किसी मकाम से कम नही

----------


## ravi chacha

नजर में पहली ही दिल को मजबूर कर गया कोई
होश से वाकिफ जिंदगी को तसव्वुर कर गया कोई
अब न मिलता वो लम्हा मुझे चैन-ओ-सुकून भरा
अन-छुए दिल को छू के मंजूर कर गया कोई .

----------


## ravi chacha

हर सांस आती है सीने में हवा बनके 
हर सांस जाती है सीने से नशा बनके 
टकराए दिल से जो,कैसे रहे भला बेअसर 
छुप के बैठे वो दिल में जो वफ़ा बनके

----------


## ravi chacha

सारी दुनिया भी हो जाए हासिल,फ़िर भी क्या पाएंगे हम 
इतनी बरकत से न होगी तस्कीन,बस उनको ही चाहेंगे हम
एक जिंदगी नही है गर काफी,उनकी आरजू में मिट जाने को
खुशी से होंगे रुखसत जहाँ से,फ़िर एक बार लौट आयेंगे हम

----------


## ravi chacha

दामन ख्वाबो का हर लम्हा छूता है कोई
पलको में छुप के दिल में आता है कोई
हर सु है जिक्र उनका मेरी दुनिया में 
बनके चुभन मीठी सी मुझको सताता है कोई

----------


## ravi chacha

कैसे न कहे तुमको खुदा,सजदे में तेरे सर झुका जाता है
कैसे न करे तुमसे वफ़ा,कदमो में तेरे दिल रुका जाता है 
कुछ तो बात है तुझमे यहाँ,जो किसी और में नही 
कैसे न छाए दिल पे नशा,ये बस तुम्हारा हुवा जाता है

----------


## ravi chacha

दिखलायीं मोहब्बत ने हमे आख़िर तड़प की इन्तहाँ
लिखवाई आरजू-ए-यार ने हमसे एक दर्द की दास्ताँ 
मालिक,क्या ये नही काफी,उनके वाकिफ हो जाने को 
के,हर कतरा मेरे खून-ए-जिगर का दे रहा है उनको सदा

----------


## ravi chacha

क्यो भाता है कोई एक,हजारो में 
क्यो नजर आता है वोही,नजरो में
ख्वाहिशे आसमाँ छूने लगती है ऐसे में
क्यो बन के खुदा वोही,बैठ जाता है सितारों में

----------


## ravi chacha

बे-असर इस जहाँ मे कोई,तुझसे मुतासीर कैसे न हो
लाख थामे रहे दिल कोई,वो तेरा आख़िर कैसे न हो 
हसरतों की धुप से परेशां,खो चुके है जो अज्म-ए-सफर
है तू अगर मंजिल दिल की,तो कोई मुसाफिर कैसे न हो

----------


## ravi chacha

जाने क्या तेरे दिल मे है खुदा
आरजू उनकी मैं कर बैठा यहाँ
यू तो कुछ होता नही तेरी मर्जी के सिवा
उन तक तो पोह्चां दे मेरे धडकनों की सदा

----------


## ravi chacha

जाने कौनसी मंजिल पायेगा,ये कारवाँ दिल का
क्या मिलेगा राह-ए-आरजू मे,मेहमाँ दिल का
ऐसा मिले हमसफ़र, तो कही न ठहरे हम
ख़ुद हो के बेखुद साथ चलेगा आसमाँ दिल का

----------


## ravi chacha

मिलता गर हमको रास्ता कोई ,तो हम भी ठिकाना पा लेते
अपनी किस्मत ने रखां तनहा,वर्ना हम भी जमाना पा लेते
जो भी बजाना चाहा,हर साज तोड़ दिया अपनी तकदीर ने 
महफिल मे जिंदगी की वर्ना,हम भी कोई तराना गा लेते

----------


## ravi chacha

नीले आसमाँ पे मिलेगा लोगो,एक अब्र-ए-सुर्ख का निशाँ
लिखा है खून-ए-दिल से मैंने, फलक पे नाम उनका

----------


## ravi chacha

अश्को से शिकवा नही,खुशियों मोहब्बत नही
तोडे कोई दिल फिर भी,हमे उनसे शिकायत नही
जलाई तकदीर ने बहारे, हसरतों के गुलशन की
जिंदा रहके भी मुझे अब,जीने की हसरत नही

----------


## ravi chacha

इस जहाँ मे मेरे होने का कब सुबूत था
मुझ मे मैं ही कहाँ मौजूद था
चलते फिरते जिस्म को कैसे कहूँ जिंदगी
ढुंढते ढुंढते थक गया जिसे वो मेरा वजूद था

----------


## ravi chacha

मंझधार मे है मेरी कश्ती,साहिल कहाँ है क्या जाने
चल रहा हूँ मैं डगर अपनी,मंजिल कहाँ है क्या जाने
यू तो खिल जाता है फूल,एक दिन सहरा मे भी 
मेरी जिंदगी का मगर,हासिल कहाँ है क्या जाने

----------


## ravi chacha

काश देख सकता ये दिल,तो कश्मकश न होती
जी भर के देखता तस्वीर तेरी,सीने से लगाके

----------


## ravi chacha

आहट उनके आने की,धड़कन बन जाती है
छुपाऊ क्या बताऊ क्या,उलझन बन जाती है
मुस्कुराके देखना उनका,होता है सबब नशे का 
झुमके फिर ये जिंदगी,अंजुमन बन जाती है

----------


## ravi chacha

खामोश दिल की गलियों मे ये तुफाँ कैसा
नजरो से दिल तक पोह्चा ये मेहमाँ कैसा
सुकु था कल तक दिल को,मगर अब नही
बेचैनी ले रही है हर पल ये इम्तेहा कैसा

----------


## ravi chacha

सच ही कहा है किसीने इश्क को मर्ज यहाँ
दवा इसकी कोई नही,बस दिलबर के सिवा

----------


## ravi chacha

हर शै है पास मेरे,बस एक होश के सिवा 
कुछ नही है सीने मे, बस एक सोंज के सिवा
छिना है जिसने चैन,काश वो मिल जाए
शमा-ऐ-दिल न जलेगी अब उस अफरोज के सिवा

----------


## ravi chacha

कोई नगमा न हो प्यार का, एक लब्ज की मिठास ही काफी है
मुकम्मल न हो दिल की दास्ताँ,उसका आगाज ही काफी है
ऐतबार ही है फकत इलाज इन दुरियो का
करीब कोई हो न हो,किसी के पास होने का अहसास ही काफी है

----------


## ravi chacha

तू सामने भी नही होती,फिर भी रहती हो नजरो मे
है शै मे दिखता है मुझको अक्स तेरा

----------


## ravi chacha

जरूर आई होगी ये बाद-ऐ-सबा उनके आँचल को छू कर
वरना किसी और मे वो बात कहा,जो महका सके इस जहाँ को

----------


## ravi chacha

सोचा था मैंने के आप संग-दिल नही,
अब के जाना,आप के सीने मे पत्थर के सिवा कुछ भी नही

----------


## Lookmaan

*दिल पर चोट है या महज़ इक फसाना है
.
नज़रे चुराते हो पर मिलाने का बहाना है
.
सुबह से शाम शाम से रात रात से फिर सुबह
.
अरे मेरे पीछे मत पड़ो तुम्हे काम पर भी जाना है
*
.
.
(स्व रचित)

----------


## Lookmaan

*ये तो सच है कि आपकी आँखो मे मुहब्बत बेहिसाब है
.
उन्हीँ आँखो से कभी हमेँ भी देख लो बाद मेँ तय करना कि हमारी शक्ल कितनी खराब है

*

----------


## Lookmaan

> *बस एक  हंसी  से  अपने  अश्को  को  छुपाने  का  
> जो  फन आता  है  तुम  को, वो सिखा दो फिर  चले  जाना* 
> 
> *ना जाने  क्यूँ  है, लेकिन  देखने  की  तुम  को  आदत  है.. 
> मेरी  ये  बे-वजह  आदत  छुड़ा   दो  फिर  चले  जाना...*


.
.
*
लाल रंग वाली लाइन्स ने दिल चीर दिया मेरा
*

----------


## ravi chacha

किस तरह गुजरी ये शब्-ए-ख़याल,क्या पता 
हाय!क्यों तडपा गया उनका जमाल,क्या पता 
इब्तिदा-ए-इश्क समझे इसे,या फिर ख्वाब कोई 
क्यों सता रहा है मुझको ये सवाल,क्या पता

----------


## ravi chacha

यु न उठता है दर्द यहाँ हर किसी के लिये
ये दिल भी धड़कता फकत उसी के लिये
जिसके अहसास में है खुशबू जिंदगी की
वोही होता है अपना इस जिंदगी के लिये

----------


## ravi chacha

सामने इन निगाहों के तेरे साये जुदा होते रहे
हसरतो की बाग़ में खिले ख्वाब बस रोते रहे
कश्तियां मोहब्बत की दूर ही रही किनारों से 
हम भी अपनी जिंदगी आसुओ में डुबोते रहे

----------


## ravi chacha

बेहोश कर दिया खुलती जुल्फ ने किसीकी 
इन अंधेरो में भी जैसे एक सवेरा हो गया
आसमाँ तक भरी उड़ान अपनी हसरतो ने 
जन्नत में अब जिंदगी का बसेरा हो गया

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐसे ही तुम शरमाते रहो और मुस्कुराते रहो
गौहर अपनी हया के फजा में बिखराते रहो 
सबूत हमने भी दिये है कितने दीवानगी के 
खुदा के लिये हमे और तुम आजमाते रहो

----------


## ravi chacha

चलते रहे हम,जब तक न कोई मकां मिले 
है मजा और भी,गर साथ कोई कारवां मिले 
पोहोचना मंजिल पे है मगर सबकुछ यहाँ 
चाहे साथ रहे कोई,या फ़िर वो तनहा मिले

----------


## ravi chacha

जो आग थी सीने में,उसका नाम कुछ और था
कल तक उनकी निगाहों का,पैगाम कुछ और था

दुखता था कभी ये दिल,तो सम्हाल लेते थे वो
दर्द भूल जाने का वो इन्तेजाम कुछ और था

सितम भी आसां बन जाते थे,पहलु में उनके
उस दामन की खुशबू का निजाम कुछ और था

मुकम्मल होता सफर,जो तेरे दर तक आ जाते
पोहचे मगर जहा तक वो मकाम कुछ और था

क्या से क्या हो गया है तेरे अफ़साने का 'ठाकुर'
जो सोचा था तुने वो शायद अंजाम कुछ और था

----------


## ravi chacha

क्या करू मैं अब कोई समझाता क्यों नही
हाय!ये दर्द सीने से आख़िर जाता क्यों नही

मिलके इतने सारे पैमाने,दिल बहला न सके
ऐ साकी तू थोडी और मुझे पिलाता क्यों नही

इस दर से उस दर कब से भटक रहा हूँ मैं 
मेहमाँ जान के कोई घर बुलाता क्यों नही

अँधियारा मायूसी का बढ़के है इन रातो से
कोई आके चिराग दिल में जलाता क्यों नही

है आरजू के झेल जाऊ एक जख्म आखरी 
ऐ खुदा तू तीर-ऐ-कजा चलाता क्यों नही

कितनी राते बितायी तुने याद में किसीकी 'ठाकुर'
मगर उनको कभी तू याद आता क्यों नही

----------


## ravi chacha

तेरा खयाल और ये इज्तराब क्यों होने लगा
छुपाया हुवा वो दर्द बे-नकाब क्यों होने लगा 

है इल्म-ऐ-वजूद मुझको आसमाँ के चाँद का
फ़िर ख्वाब में वो रुख माहताब क्यों होने लगा

महफिल में और भी है यहाँ दिल को लुभानेवाले 
मेरी नजरो को तेरा इन्तेख्वाब क्यों होने लगा 

यु तो अपनी ही धुन में जीते रहे हम आजतक
अपनी हस्ती पे कोई कामयाब क्यों होने लगा 

तू लाख करे इन्कार इस छुपी उल्फत का 'ठाकुर'
रातो का आलम फ़िर बेख्वाब क्यों होने लगा

----------


## ravi chacha

कुछ रोज गुजारने की खातिर,एक आशियाना ढूंढ़ लिया 
ता-उम्र होश में न आ सकू,ऐसा एक मयखाना ढूंढ़ लिया 

क्या मालूम था मुझे,के होगी झूठी वो महफिले अपनी
अब आयी अक्ल,के जीने की खातिर वीराना ढूंढ़ लिया 

पूछेगा गर खुदा मुझको,लाये क्या हो उस जहा से तुम 
कर दूंगा नजर ये दिल टुटा,ऐसा एक नजराना ढूंढ़ लिया 

मिलती नही जो इस दुनिया में,एक पहचान अब मुझको 
अक्स जो देखा शीशे में अपना,के कोई बेगाना ढूंढ़ लिया 

अपनी सूरत-ऐ-हाल पे हसता है ये सारा जमाना
हम भी समझेंगे के लोगो ने,हसने का बहाना ढूंढ़ लिया

----------


## ravi chacha

तेरी खामोशियों ने एक शोर मचाके रखा है
कैसी मजबूरियों का जाल बिछाके रखा है

किस्मत थी अपनी,जो गये हम दोनों जहा से 
जहा न रुकना था मुझे,वही पे बिठा के रखा है 

है कसूर तेरा,नजर आता नही धुवाँ तुझको 
वरना तेरे सामने दिल हमने जलाके रखा है

खिले गुंचे वही,खाक हुवी थी जहा अपनी हस्ती 
शगूफा उन्ही गुलो का,तेरी राह में सजाके रखा है 

जानते है  पास आ के तुम कहोगे कभी
जिस राज-ऐ-दिल को तुमने छुपा के रखा है

----------


## ravi chacha

टूटे से दिल पे क्या असर,शाद ओ नाशाद का 
इन टुकडो में कैसा बसर,आख़िर जज्बात का 

रंग ज़माने के देख लिए,और देखने को रहा क्या 
बुझी सी जिंदगी को क्या फर्क, नूर ओ जुल्मात का 

मिजाज पुर्सी करता है कोई,तो वो है अच्छाई उसकी 
वरना क्या अफसाना करू बयाँ,मैं बिगड़ते हालात का 

टूटी तकदीर रंज-ओ-गम तनहाई और अफ़सोस
कैसे शुक्रिया अदा करू,जिंदगी की इस सौगात का 

''शायद और न रोये,लेकिन मुस्कुरा भी न पाएंगे
खामोशी में बस गुजारते जायेंगे,वक्त अपने हयात का

----------


## ravi chacha

दो बूंद चैन की नही मिलती,दुनिया के मैखाने में 
किन किन गलियों से गुजर चुका हूँ,मैं अन्जाने में 

गैरो से शिकवा कैसा,दुसरो से शिकायत कैसी 
आख़िर अपने ही लगे है जब,मुझको मिटाने में 

जिनकी खातिर गुजरी है,अब तक ये मेरी जिंदगी
झिझक क्यों होती है उन्हे,अब मेरा साथ निभाने में 

कैसे बस पायेगी ये बस्तिया,अपने अरमानो की
तकदीर ख़ुद रहती है मसरूफ,इनको जलाने में 

इतना उब चुका है 'ठाकुर' दुनिया की तंगदिली से 
तुम भी देर क्यों करते हो खुदा,मुझे यहाँ से उठाने में

----------


## ravi chacha

न हटाइयें चिल्मन,दिल पे इख्तियार नही है 
अब और कोई आपसा,यहाँ पे सरकार नही है 

कबसे जलाये बैठे हो शम्मा,तुम सनमखाने की
कहोगे कैसे तुम्हे भी किसीका,इंतजार नही है

लिपटी है जुल्फ से कलिया,गर्म रुखसारो की
उन्हें भी शायद मुझपे,इतना ऐतबार नही है 

शोर क्यों उठ रहा है यहाँ,तुम्हारी धडकनों का 
अब न कहना के दिल तुम्हारा बेकरार नही है

हर अदा को तुम्हारी देख चुके है यहाँ
परदा तो आख़िर परदा है,कोई दीवार नही है

----------


## ravi chacha

कुछ और न कही जाये,कुछ और न सुनी जाये
जो बात है जहा,बस अब वही तक रखी जाये 
न हो अदावत किसी से,न दोस्ती की उम्मीद 
कहा जाती है फ़िर जिंदगी,ये बस देखी जाये

----------


## ravi chacha

ये शक ये शुबा ये बदगुमानी किस लिए
तेरे चेहरे पे ऐ यार ये परेशानी किस लिए

कर दिये है जो तुने दर्द सारे मेरे नाम पर 
फ़िर पसीने से तर ये पेशानी किस लिए

और भी कुछ हो सकती है बाते दिल्लगी की 
जुबा पे तेरे शिकवो की कहानी किस लिए 

जाते है जो रूठ के,लौट आना होता ही है उनको 
है इल्म इस बात का,तो ये नादानी किस लिए

तुम को मनाके थक चुके है अब इतना 
तेरे बगैर समझेंगे के ये जिंदगानी किस लिए

----------


## ravi chacha

वो तबस्सुम वो हया,इन अदाओ ने मारा मुझको
छुपके से उनको देखा,इन गुनाहों ने मारा मुझको 

लहराते आचल ने लाये सामने,कई राज उस हुस्न के 
करके शरारत जो बह गई,उन हवाओ ने मारा मुझको 

देख के ख़ुद को आईने में,वो सजते रहे सवरते रहे 
दिल थामके जो भरी शीशे ने,उन आहो ने मारा मुझको 

जुल्फ जो खुली तो रुक गई,गर्दिश जमी आसमानों की
खाके रश्क जो चली गई,उन घटाओ ने मारा मुझको

शरमाके के करते है वो परदा,और देखते है चुपके से भी 
सम्हाल दिल ऐ ',इन शोख वफाओ ने मारा मुझको

----------


## ravi chacha

कम होता मुझे उनका इन्तेजार नजर नही आता
इस जिंदगी में कही मुझको करार नजर नही आता

खूब वाकिफ है ये जमाना मेरी तड़पती जिंदगानी से
उन्हें ही सिर्फ़ मेरा दिल-ऐ-बेकरार नजर नही आता 

मर्ज कैसा ये लगा दिया खुदा इस खामोश जिंदगी को
मुझे अब मुझसे बढ़के कोई बीमार नजर नही आता 

क्या मालूम कबूल हो पायेगी दुवा कभी इस दिल की
खुदा तेरी आँखों में रहम का आसार नजर नही आता 

गम-ऐ-दिल को बनाके हमसफ़र कही चल दे ऐ
राह-ऐ-जिंदगी में और कोई दिलदार नजर नही आता

----------


## ravi chacha

फूल तुझसा न होगा कोई,जन्नत के गुलजारो में भी 
उधर झलकती होगी परेशानी,खुदा के इशारो में भी 

सितारे शक करते है,ये चाँद फलक पे कौन सा है 
कोई और चाँद नजर आता है,जमी के नजारों में भी 

कुछ पल रुक के सीखी है,शोखी तेरी अंगडाईयो से
जाके तब आई है रवानी,नदी की उदास धारों में भी 

पयाम पंहुचा रहा है भवरा,इस कली से उस कली 
बस चर्चे है आजकल,तेरे नाम के बहारो में भी 

क्यों न समझे खुशनसीब,आख़िर ख़ुद को  
नाम अपना आया है अब तो,इश्क के मारो में भी

----------


## ravi chacha

गुलिस्ता है ये जहाँ,मगर कोई गुल मेरे नाम का नही
मुझसे है दुनिया को वास्ता,पर कोई मेरे काम का नही

लम्हा लम्हा मिलके बनती है जंजीर-ऐ-वक्त यहाँ 
एक लम्हा भी अपनी जिंदगी में आराम का नही 

चढ़ते आफताब को सलाम करना जाने ये जमाना
मगर मैं जानू इतना के कोई ढलती शाम का नही 

नजर आया दूर से ही,कोई चराग-ऐ-नूर अफ़्शा वहाँ
पोहचे नजदीक तो जाना ये नूर मेरे मकाम का नही 

मैखाने होकर आए फ़िर भी गमगीन ही रहे
क्या जाने अब वो पहलेसा असर किसी जाम का नही

----------


## ravi chacha

ऐ शम्मा!तुझसे लिपट के मरे तो भी क्या
आख़िर तेरे कदमो में ही मुझे गिर जाना है 
जीते जी ना सही,तो मरने के बाद ही सही 
सामने तेरे सर झुकाने का ये एक बहाना है

----------


## ravi chacha

गमो का साथ भी हमने निभाके देख लिया 
अपनी हसरतो को कुछ बुझाके देख लिया 
सुकू कही भी हासिल होता नही हमे यहाँ पर 
जिंदगी को हर मुमकिन आजमाके देख लिया

----------


## ravi chacha

उनके ख़याल में खोती थी सुबह शाम अपनी
कोई भी याद न बची लेकिन आज भुलाने को
बेवफाई के तुफाँ ने उडा दिया मयखाना मेरा 
एक बूंद भी अब मिलती नही पिने पिलाने को

----------


## ravi chacha

शीशे ने मुझको अक्स मेरे दिखाए झूठे 
काश तेरी निगाह में देख लेता ख़ुद को 
तुम भी तो लेकिन आखे चुराए बैठे हो 
पाउ कैसे अब मेरे खोये हुवे वजूद को

----------


## ravi chacha

खाके कसम उन्हें भूलने की,चल दिये फ़िर जिंदगी की और 
हर मोड़ पे आती याद उनकी,ले चली है फ़िर उन्ही की और
एक वोही नाम वोही आरजू वोही खलिश,और कुछ भी नही 
निकल पड़ा है दिल-ऐ-नादाँ मेरा,फ़िर उसी नादानी की और

----------


## ravi chacha

जलवों की धुप है लेकिन,वो उल्फत के साये कहा है
थाम सके जो जिंदगी मेरी,वो नाजुक सी बाहे कहा है 
अपनी नजरो ने तो देखे है,दुनिया के रंगीन नज़ारे 
अक्स अपना देख सकू जिसमे,वो निगाहे कहा है

----------


## ravi chacha

नाम-ऐ-मोहब्बत पे दिल आज भी फरमा-ऐ-सजदा है
दिल-ऐ-शिकस्ता में आज भी और टूटने का जज्बा है
कौन कहता है अंधेरे होते है चिराग के टूट जाने से 
बुझके भी शमा-ऐ-इश्क मेरी,आज भी नूर अफ्शां है

----------


## ravi chacha

तेरे ख्वाब में रात गुजरी,सुबह आयी तो हसरत हुवी
दिल के बदले में दिल गया,क्या खूब ये तिजारत हुवी
एक दर्द मीठा सा कैद हो चला है दिल के आगोश में 
करवट बदली हालात ने,जो मुझे उनसे मोहब्बत हुवी

----------


## ravi chacha

ना मौत मिली हमें,ना हम जिंदगी के रहे
ना आसमाँ पे पोहचे,ना हम जमी के रहे 
ना उनको पाया और ना ही उन्हें भूल सके 
मोहब्बत में आख़िर,ना हम कही के रहे

----------


## ravi chacha

जजबातों का है इस दिल पे जोर,अब तो चली आ
तड़प का आलम है चारो और,अब तो चली आ
सहा नही जाता धडकनों का शोर,अब तो चली आ
टूटने को है ये सासों की डोर,अब तो चली आ

----------


## ravi chacha

तू नही तो तेरे खयालो से बज्म सज़ा लेता हूँ 
दिल के खाली पैमाने होठो से लगा लेता हूँ 
अब तो तेरे ना आने पे यकीन हो चला है 
तेरे गम में बहे अश्को से प्यास बुझा लेता हूँ

----------


## ravi chacha

किसी आहट से देखता हूँ दर-ऐ-बज्म की जानिब
शायद आ जाए कही से वो मेरे मेहमा बन के

----------


## ravi chacha

न बुझेगी वो शम्मा,जो तेरे इन्तेजार में जली है
है उतनी ही उम्र इसकी,जितनी मेरी जिंदगी है 
हर सास में दबी है अपने,चिंगारियां हसरतो की
इस आग से ही तो फैली,अपनी राह में रौशनी है

----------


## ravi chacha

छुडाना चाहू फ़िर भी छुटता नही दामन बे-करारी का 
दिल में जो है चुभे हुवे,उन काटों में फस जाता है अक्सर

----------


## ravi chacha

तमाम कायनात क्यों न लगे मुझको हसी 
हर जर्रे में है वो अक्स अपना छुपाये हुवे

----------


## ravi chacha

हम जो चलते रहे,तो ये रात साथ चलती रही
हर बढ़ते कदम पर,सुबह की आस ढलती रही
दुनिया ने तो देख लिए सूरज के चढ़ते नज़ारे
खुशिया मेरी लेकिन अपनी आँख मलती रही

----------


## ravi chacha

ख़ुद के लिये तो दो कदम भी चलना मुश्किल था मेरा
उनकी आरजू में मगर कहा से कहा तक आ गया मै

----------


## ravi chacha

है दर्द मुझको अब भी,के मेरी जिंदगी में वो नही
फक्र है फ़िर भी इतना,के मुझे उनसे मोहब्बत है

----------


## ravi chacha

कैसा असर छोड़ गये वो न आ के जिंदगी में
बेख्वाबी,बेचैनी से ताल्लुक बन गया हमारा

----------


## ravi chacha

फ़िर वोही ये दास्ताँ,फ़िर टूट जाना दिल का
दर्या के पास हो के प्यासा रह जाना साहिल का 
कब तक चलेंगे यु ही सीतम अपनी किस्मत के 
करीब आते आते हर पल दूर जाना मंजिल का

----------


## ravi chacha

बड़े ना-आशना थे हम पहले इस जहाँ में,
तेरी आरजू में मिटे तो वजूद बना हमारा

----------


## ravi chacha

होश में आ गए हम होश गवाने के बाद 
एक कतरा भी पी न सके जाम उठाने के बाद
कुछ भी याद नही मुझे बस एक तेरे सिवा 
तुझको पा लिया है मैंने खुदको भुलाने के बाद

----------


## ravi chacha

तेरे गम के पियाले होठो से लगाऊ कैसे?
शम्मा अपने इश्क की ख़ुद बुझाऊ कैसे?
कितनी हसरत से सजाये थे ख्वाब मैंने 
बसाके तुम्हे अपने दिल में भुलाऊ कैसे?

----------


## ravi chacha

याद उनके तबस्सुम आये,तो अश्क बहने लगे
तड़प के इस दिल के जर्रे कुछ और दर्द सहने लगे 
भुलाने से भूल जाये ये फलसफा-ऐ-इश्क कहाँ?
नही सिवा उनके ये जिंदगी,दिल के तार कहने लगे

----------


## ravi chacha

जाने क्यों लगता है मुझे,के तू है वही 
तलाश जिसकी मुझको,सदियों से रही 
वर्ना और भी है यहाँ दिल लुभाने वाले
जो बात तुझमे है,वो किसी और में नही

----------


## ravi chacha

क्यों तलाश है दिल को,खोई हुवी खुशियों की
मंजर जो है बिता हुवा,लौट के फिर आता नहीं 
दर्द बन जाता है जब,हमसफ़र इस जिंदगी का 
लाख बुला लो किसीको,कोई साथ निभाता नहीं

----------


## ravi chacha

हम भी हस लेते,गर ना रूठा अपना मुक़द्दर होता
दो पल गुजारना चैन के,हम को भी मयस्सर होता
शम्स-ए-मसर्रत ने आजकल,मुह फेरा है हम से वर्ना 
छोटासा आशियाँ ये अपना भी,कुछ तो मुनव्वर होता

----------


## ravi chacha

गरज परस्ती एक ही सच है,फकत इस जहाँ का 
साथ निभाता नहीं कोई,शिकस्ता दिल-ए-तनहा का
क्या खरीदने चला है दीवाने,तू बाजार-ए-मसर्रत में 
दामन-ए-मुफलिस को जला देना,दस्तूर है यहाँ का

----------


## ravi chacha

शरमा के इस तरह मेरी बाहों में आने की अदा ख़ूब है  
बेताब धडकनों को जुल्फोंतले मिलाने की अदा ख़ूब है 
थर-थराते लबो से कुछ कहने की वो ना-काम कोशीशे
और गर्म सासों से हाल-ए-दिल सुनाने की अदा ख़ूब है

----------


## ravi chacha

तेरी बाहों के दायरे,अब मेरी जिंदगी के है
इन से आगे अब मेरी,कोई दुनिया नहीं
तेरी जुल्फों  के साये,मुहाफ़िज है ख्वाबो के 
इन के सिवा  अब मेरा,कोई आशियाँ नहीं

----------


## ravi chacha

बात क्या बताये हम इस दिल-ए-बेजार की
बिताये ना बितती है अब घडी इन्तेजार की

हसरते सीने में और तस्वीर वो निगाहों में
हाय!रह गयी है अब ये बाते सब बेकार की

गर एक खता है इश्क तो खतावार है हम
फिर कोई फरमाए सजा इस गुनाहगार की

करके दफन अरमा,जाये तो कहाँ जाये हम 
बुझाये ना बुझती है शम्मा ये मजार की 

जिंदगी बीती गम ना बाटा तेरा किसीने 
अब भी आस है तुम्हे किसी गमगुसार की

----------


## ravi chacha

तेरा अहसास ही तो है सनम,ये जाँ मेरे जिस्म की
सुकू पाती है ये रूह मेरी,खुशबु लेकर तेरे हुस्न की
होती है तेरे एक तबस्सुम से,कायनात ये शब-नमी 
रहती है मेरी बेचैनीयो को अक्सर,आरजू तेरे वस्ल की

----------


## ravi chacha

हर गुनाह का इल्जाम,आखिर मुझपे आये क्यों 
ना-खतावार हो के भी हम,ऐसी सजा पाए क्यों 
उनकी बेवफाई का ताज्जुब,होता नहीं किसे भी
और मेरी वफ़ा को जमाना,सवालो में लाये क्यों

----------


## ravi chacha

छोड़ के जाना चाहते हो तुम,तो मैं रोकूंगा नहीं
तुम बिन किसी और को मगर,कभी चाहूँगा नहीं 
पल पल तेरी याद में,जलाता रहूँगा मैं खुद को 
और तेरे लौटने की आस कभी,मैं बुझाऊंगा नहीं

----------


## ravi chacha

शम्मा-ए-इश्क ने आखिर,दिल को ही जला डाला
राख जो मिली खाक में,वजूद अपना मिटा डाला
क्या किमत रही बाकी,दुनिया में दिल लगाने की
बेच के मेरी वफाओ को,आशियाँ उसने बना डाला

----------


## ravi chacha

इन सुखी निगाहों से क्या सबूत मांगते हो
ये अश्क तो आखिर अपने दिल से बह रहे है
मेरे मुस्कुराने पे ना जाओ तुम दुनिया वालो
परदे में तबस्सुम के हम ये दर्द सह रहे है

----------


## ravi chacha

ख़ामोशी में पड़ी है अपनी ये जिंदगी हारी हुवी
अपनी ही नजर से आप ही हमने यु उतारी हुवी 
ना अज्म-ए-सफ़र है ना वजूद किसी मंजिल का  
शौक-ए-तबाही में अब तक जो है गुजारी हुवी

----------


## ravi chacha

दिल ये कुछ ऐसा है अपना,के टूटने से डरता है
साथ अपनों का किसी मोड़ पे छूटने से डरता है 
दिल के एक कोने में,कुछ खुशिया है भरी हुवी 
छोटा सा अपना ये जहाँ अब लूटने से डरता है

----------


## ravi chacha

सरकने दो आँचल थोडा,धडकनों का दीदार हो जाने दो
प्यासी निगाहों को सम्हालना,और भी दुश्वार हो जाने दो 
ताबीर मेरे ख्वाब ए हयात की,जो आज मुझसे है रूबरू 
इस क़ैद ए बेखुदी में मुझको तुम,गिरफ्तार हो जाने दो

----------


## ravi chacha

पल भर  देख के उनको,नजरे झुका लेते है हम
अक्स उन जलवो का,दिल में छुपा लेते है हम
बेताब धडकनों से फिर,कुछ रंग-ए-आरजू लेके 
अपनी तस्वीर-ए-रूह में उनको,सज़ा लेते है हम

----------


## ravi chacha

यु झूठी खुशियों के सहारे मुस्कुराये कब तक 
यु अश्को के सैलाब पलकों से टकराए कब तक 
रख दू हाथ जो सीने पे तो दिल ये पूछता है
यु काटों पे ये जिंदगी आखिर बिछाए कब तक

----------


## ravi chacha

रातभर छुपाते है वो मुझको,जुल्फ ओ दामन में
मैं भी खुद को भूल रहा,महकी हुवी चिलमन में 
ऐ वक़्त ठहर जा या बढ़ा कदम आहिस्ता अपने 
के पहली बार आयी है ये शब-ए-शाद मेरे जीवन में

----------


## ravi chacha

मोहब्बत नहीं तो इंसानियत की खातिर आ जाओ 
अपने इस दीवाने की राहत की खातिर आ जाओ
किस दर पे ना सजदे किये है मैंने तेरी आरजू में
दिल ने मांगी हुवी मन्नत की खातिर आ जाओ

----------


## ravi chacha

कुछ तुम कहो खुद की,कुछ हम अपनी सुनाये
बिन तेरे किस तरह बीती,ये भी तुमको बताये
गम-ओ-खुशिया  मेरी बाट सको तो बाट लो तुम
चलो एक बार फिर से हम वोही दोस्ती निभाये

----------


## ravi chacha

सफिने इश्क के दर्या-ए-वक़्त में डूबने लगे है
महल उन ख्वाबो के मेरे आगे टूटने लगे है 
जिनको  समझ के फूल लगाके रखा है सीने से   
वोही अब काटा बनके दिल को चुभने लगे है

----------


## ravi chacha

आज भी खरे हैं उस चाँद के दीदार में !जो खोई हैं हजारों सितारों के प्यार में !!कब नज़र आएगा उसे जमीन का ये पत्थर !जिसने खाई हैं ठोकर उसके प्यार में....!!

----------


## ravi chacha

इमकानात सफ़र के ही जो ना रहे
तो अब इंतजार-ए-हमसफ़र क्या करे
सु-ए-उफक-ए-उम्मीद भी देखे क्यों
डोर सासों की रही मुख़्तसर क्या करे

----------


## ravi chacha

होश के पैमाने टूट गये,तेरे हुस्न के जाम से
अब कही भी गिरे हम,गिरेंगे तेरे ही नाम से
आना है जो होश कही,तो आये तेरी जुल्फ तले 
के बीत जाये ये जिंदगी बाकी,यु ही आराम से

----------


## ravi chacha

हकीकत मैं अपनी जो तुम्हे सुना देता
इक बार अपने दर्द से तुम्हे रुला देता
मोती उन अश्को के सीने से लगा के 
अपनी ख्वाहिशो को ता-उम्र भुला देता

----------


## ravi chacha

वो ख्वाब क्या हुवे,जो हकीकत की राह चले थे
वो चराग क्यों बुझे,जो अपनी दुनिया में जले थे
क्या आ के लौट ही जाना था,चमन से बहारो को
क्या दूर ही जाने को हम से,आखिर वो मिले थे

----------


## ravi chacha

चुपके से बज्म-ए-ख्वाब,दिल में सज़ा गये वो
रंग किसी नशे के,मेरी हस्ती पे जमा गये वो 
धडकनों से सजाके रखी है मैंने,हर राह उनकी
संग मेरी ख्वाहिशो के,मेरे घर तक आ गये वो

----------


## dkj

क्या कहें आप के अंजुमन मे हैं शेर  बोसीदा
कुछ्  कहो कि अंजुमन में आ जाए बहार चाचा

----------


## dkj

> चुपके से बज्म-ए-ख्वाब,दिल में सज़ा गये वो
> रंग किसी नशे के,मेरी हस्ती पे जमा गये वो 
> धडकनों से सजाके रखी है मैंने,हर राह उनकी
> संग मेरी ख्वाहिशो के,मेरे घर तक आ गये वो


किस की कविता है चचा

----------


## dkj

वाह दीवाना जी  अदभुत !

----------


## simply_deep

*जिन  शामों  मैं  तुझे भूलना चाहें 
वही  रातें अज़ब होती  है  
*

----------


## simply_deep

*सितारों  से  जो  हम  करते  हैं  बातें 
फलक  इस  बात  पे  हँसता  तो  होगा...*

----------


## deepgotala

हमसे पूंछो शायरी मांगती है कितना लहू,   लोग समझते हैं कि धंधा बड़े आराम का है।

----------


## deepgotala

अपने हर लफ्ज में कहर रखते है हम रहे खामोश फिर भी असर रखते है हम

----------


## deepgotala

पैसे भले मैं उपर नहीं लेके जाऊगां पर..जब तक मैं नीचे हुं ये मुझे बहुत उपर लेके जायेगा

----------


## deepgotala

मौत से कैसा डर, मिनटों का खेल है..आफत तो जिंदगी है, बरसों चला करती है..!

----------


## deepgotala

लोग मुझे पत्थर मारने आये तो वो भी साथथे....जिनके गुनाह कभी हम अपने सरलिया करते थे....

----------


## deepgotala

ऐ ज़िन्दगी मुझे कुछ , मुस्कुराहटें उधार दे दे…‘अपने’ आ रहे हैं मिलने की रस्म निभानी है…

----------


## deepgotala

मशहूर हो गया हूँ तो ज़ाहिर है दोस्तों,इलज़ाम सौ तरह के मेरे सर भी आयेंगे..!!

----------


## deepgotala

अपनी आदतों के अनुसार चलने मेंइतनी गलतिया नहीं होतीं...!...जितनी दुनिया का लिहाज रखकर चलने मेंहोती हैं...!!

----------

